# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping kontes merah putih 2 (2016-2017)

## Admin Forum

*KEEPING CONTEST ( berhadiah total 100 jt *) 
*
· Term & Condition apply
* ‘ WE ARE RED & WHITE ‘*
Sahabat  KOIS ,tahun 2016 adalah ulang tahun kemerdekaan Republik Indonesia yang  ke 71, KOI-Sbukan saja komunitas yang cinta dan hobby akan koi tapi  juga cinta terhadapNusa dan Bangsa.Dan  tahun iniadalah ke 7 nya kita mengadakan KOI-S MERAH PUTIH. Untuk  meramaikannya makapada tahun ini kami mengadakan KEEPING CONTEST *‘ WE ARE RED & WHITE ‘*. KC ini adalah KC yang kedua yang memilih kohakusebagai perlambang kecintaan kita terhadap MERAH PUTIH yaitu bendera kita*WE ARE RED & WHITE*  mempunyai makna bukan saja karena ini varietas kohaku , tapi jg  menegaskanbahwa kita bangga dengan MERAH PUTIH yaitu bendera kebangsaan  kita. 


*Foto ikan KC MP 2018 sbb : 

  

  

  

  

 * 

  

  

  

  

   

   

  

   

    

  

   

 




*Contoh Sertifikat :*

 *


Video Ikan :

**https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2QNMjbkSid78uk75FVN3IihDzHvGjSln**

*
51 Kohaku iniadalah kohaku dari *KONDO KOI FARM (SERTIFIKAT )* akan ditentukan dengan system LELANG dimulai dari saat inisampai 24 AGUSTUS 2016 pk 20.00.*
Tata cara lelang :
*1. Lelang  dimulai dengan Harga Rp5.000.000 dengan kelipatan Rp 100.000, dimulai  tanggal 18 Agustus 2016 – 24Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 *Waktu serverKOIS.*
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengancara memposting nomor ikan beserta nilai Rupiahnya.
3. Perpanjangan  waktu dari BIDTerakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir . Pk  20.00-20.10 diperpanjangotomatis , lewat dari pk 20.10 akan diperpanjang  10 menit dari BID Terakhir.
4. Koi sudah harus dilunasiselambat-lambatnya tanggal 31 Agustus 2016. Jika  tidak ada konfirmasi daripeserta yang menang lelang dalam waktu  tersebut di atas, maka panitia BERHAKuntuk menawarkan ikan tersebut  kepada bidder ke-2.*MasaKC : 1 Tahun dari Agustus 2016 – MP Show Agustus 2017*
*Pembayarandilakukan ke rekening :
*
*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , smsatau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian.
*
HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) :*
Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-*jika ikan terjual semua ( 51 Ekor )* 
· GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-. 
· RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-. 
· Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-.
· Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-.  
· Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-

*Dan apabila ikan tersebut tidak terjualsemua, maka pembagian hadiah menjadi :*
· GC sebesar 8% dari totalpenjualan.
· RGC sebesar 6% dari totalpenjualan
· Juara 1 sebesar 3% dari totalpenjualan.
· Juara 2 sebesar 2% dari totalpenjualan.
· Juara 3 sebesar 1% dari totalpenjualan.

*Juri :*minimal 3 juri KOIS MP 2017
*BobotPenjurian :*Overallbeauty and growth.
*LokasiPenjurian :*KOISMP 2017 dan ikan dibawa ke lokasi untuk tujuan penjurian yang baik dan adil.

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Pengiriman ikan dapat menunjuk agen  travel atau angkutan yang dipercaya, danbiaya kirim serta packing adalah  dari peserta keeping contest ini.
*DONASI :*
Seluruh keuntungan  ini akan diserahkanke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN :*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan  sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.


LETS START !! LET THE BEST FISH WINS.
*WE ARE RED & WHITE*

----------


## koipemula

om admin ini acara 1 thn atau 2 thn ? lokasi penjurian mp2018? kesempatan buat koipemula belajar keeping dari master2 kois.

----------


## Admin Forum

Maaf Om Koi Pemula, KC ini setahun, 2016-2017.
Salah ketik, akan dikoreksi. Mohon maaf.

----------


## pieth

posisi ikan ada dimana yah? Boleh dateng untuk keker langsung di tempat? Hehe

----------


## Admin Forum

> posisi ikan ada dimana yah? Boleh dateng untuk keker langsung di tempat? Hehe


Videonya ada di upload Pak.

*https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2QNMjbkSid78uk75FVN3IihDzHvGjSln*

----------


## Movenpick7

Ikan ada di kota mana ya pak admin?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 17  ob...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> No 17  ob...



Angka tulis yg jelas om. Demi menghindari kesalahan.

----------


## frostbitez

17 rp 5.000.000

----------


## frostbitez

mau nanya untuk cutting apa diperbolehkan?

----------


## david_pupu

Superrrrrrrr

----------


## david_pupu

Videonya 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln

----------


## Maslow

No 5    6 jt

----------


## hero

Waduuhh...om DL nyuri start nih...

----------


## Maslow

31   5.5 jt

----------


## Jimmie0505

No.11 OB.....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 17 rp 5.000.000





> No 5    6 jt





> 31   5.5 jt





> No.11 OB.....


INI PADA NGAPAIN NGEBID2 ... 18 Agustus yaaaaa.... sabarrrrr...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 17  ob...


no 17 ob artinya owwww babyyyy om...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 31   5.5 jt





> No 5    6 jt


 Rame ya om 17 agustus ??

----------


## asnanto

Wow....wow....wow....start the engine

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.000.000


3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000


5
5.000.000


6
5.000.000


7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000


9
5.000.000


10
5.000.000


11
5.000.000


12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000


14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
5.000.000


18
5.000.000


19
5.000.000


20
5.000.000


21
5.000.000


22
5.000.000


23
5.000.000


24
5.000.000


25
5.000.000


26
5.000.000


27
5.000.000


28
5.000.000


29
5.000.000


30
5.000.000


31
5.000.000


32
5.000.000


33
5.000.000


*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
5.000.000


36
5.000.000


37
5.000.000


38
5.000.000


39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000


41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000


43
5.000.000


44
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000


47
5.000.000


48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000








5.000.000

----------


## Tiny

hmmmmmm.... hmmm...
ok

----------


## MaLuTen

No 17: 8jt

----------


## Movenpick7

Mulai besok ya?

----------


## jimmy 007

Om admin, nggak ada male or femalenya ya...?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om admin, nggak ada male or femalenya ya...?


all shemale

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mulai besok ya?


ya om Besok.... 

no 17... 15 jt

----------


## GRiffiN

> Om admin, nggak ada male or femalenya ya...?


Divideo nya ada title male / female om jim.

----------


## jimmy 007

> ya om Besok.... 
> 
> no 17... 15 jt


Waduhh....juara bertahan ngebut nih....

----------


## Aaron Oei

No 2 Dan 34 keliatannya ikan yg sama ya Om Admin?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 2 Dan 34 keliatannya ikan yg sama ya Om Admin?


Kyknya gt ya om... kembar

----------


## Elecson

No. 17 15,1jt

----------


## Maslow

5 --> 6 jt
31 --> 5.5 jt
6 --> 5 jt
36 --> 5 jt

----------


## Aaron Oei

No 32: 5jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 31   6 jt

----------


## frostbitez

37 rp 5jt deh

----------


## Soegianto

ikutan boleh gak

hmmmm

----------


## pieth

No 4. 5jt belajar keep bareng suhu2 disini

----------


## jimmy 007

No. 35: 5 jt.....

----------


## hero

Kondo 38 : 5 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> No. 17 15,1jt


Wahhh mantap om Elecson  :Cheer2:

----------


## frostbitez

> Wahhh mantap om Elecson


g nunggu cak om HD saja deh  :Heh:

----------


## herrydragon

> g nunggu cak om HD saja deh


Lha saya malah mau nyontek om Han  :Hug:

----------


## GRiffiN

Ntar GC by accident  ::

----------


## jimmy 007

Pola no. 44 antik yah.....ada bayi nyungsang....

----------


## Elecson

Perjalanan masih panjang Om HD. Memang bagus no.17

----------


## SunGoKoi

No.2....5 jt
No.13....5 jt

----------


## pieth

> No. 17 15,1jt


Alamakjang om langsung tancap gas ke garis finish yah haha

----------


## Elecson

DONASI :
Seluruh keuntungan ini akan diserahkanke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

Ayo mari bid teman teman.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> DONASI :
> Seluruh keuntungan ini akan diserahkanke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi
> 
> Ayo mari bid teman teman.


terima kasih Om.

----------


## david_pupu

> No. 17 15,1jt


Wihhhh   napsu om huhehehehhe

----------


## david_pupu

> DONASI :
> Seluruh keuntungan ini akan diserahkanke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi
> 
> Ayo mari bid teman teman.


Mantappppp.  Mari di bid.

----------


## Soegianto

rekap dong moderatornya biar enak lihatnya lagi panasin mesin nih

----------


## awie

37 5.5jt om ikut ramein newbie

----------


## Jim Carey

Wah wah pada bid ikan yg sudah di bid nih... kapan bisa GC 50jt ya...

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> DONASI :
> Seluruh keuntungan ini akan diserahkanke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi
> 
> Ayo mari bid teman teman.


Mantep Om Davit Elecson
 :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## Elecson

> Mantep Om Davit Elecson


Yang mantap sponsor. Bukan saya.
Capt ada insider info pm saya yah. Hehehe

----------


## david_pupu

> rekap dong moderatornya biar enak lihatnya lagi panasin mesin nih


Siap om hr ini direkap ya

----------


## bbongso

Yah udah pak Jimmy007 no 44 yahhh

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.000.000
Maslow

6
5.000.000
Maslow

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000


9
5.000.000


10
5.000.000


11
5.000.000


12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
15.100.000
Elecson

18
5.000.000


19
5.000.000


20
5.000.000


21
5.000.000


22
5.000.000


23
5.000.000


24
5.000.000


25
5.000.000


26
5.000.000


27
5.000.000


28
5.000.000


29
5.000.000


30
5.000.000


31
6.000.000
Dony Lesmana

32
5.000.000
Aaron Oei

33
5.000.000


*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
5.000.000
jimmy 007

36
5.000.000
Maslow

37
5.500.000
awie

38
5.000.000
hero

39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000


41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000


43
5.000.000


44
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000


47
5.000.000


48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000

----------


## david_pupu

no 33  OB yaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.000.000
Maslow

6
5.000.000
Maslow

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000


9
5.000.000


10
5.000.000


11
5.000.000


12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
15.100.000
Elecson

18
5.000.000


19
5.000.000


20
5.000.000


21
5.000.000


22
5.000.000


23
5.000.000


24
5.000.000


25
5.000.000


26
5.000.000


27
5.000.000


28
5.000.000


29
5.000.000


30
5.000.000


31
6.000.000
Dony Lesmana

32
5.000.000
Aaron Oei

33
5.000.000
david_pupu

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
5.000.000
jimmy 007

36
5.000.000
Maslow

37
5.500.000
awie

38
5.000.000
hero

39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000


41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000


43
5.000.000


44
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000


47
5.000.000


48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*

----------


## Elecson

No21 5,1jt

----------


## frostbitez

no 28 bid 5000000

----------


## herrydragon

38 5100 28 5000

----------


## koipemula

37 rp.6.000.000,-

----------


## herrydragon

28 5100 ikut om Han  :Peep:

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.000.000
Maslow

6
5.000.000
Maslow

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000


9
5.000.000


10
5.000.000


11
5.000.000


12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
15.100.000
Elecson

18
5.000.000


19
5.000.000


20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.000.000


24
5.000.000


25
5.000.000


26
5.000.000


27
5.000.000


28
5.100.000
herrydragon

29
5.000.000


30
5.000.000


31
6.000.000
Dony Lesmana

32
5.000.000
Aaron Oei

33
5.000.000
david_pupu

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
5.000.000
jimmy 007

36
5.000.000
Maslow

37
6.000.000
koipemula

38
5.100.000
herrydragon

39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000


41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000


43
5.000.000


44
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000


47
5.000.000


48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid  15 ekor dr  50 ekor hayo hayo hayooooo

----------


## david_pupu

> Yah udah pak Jimmy007 no 44 yahhh


blm om ayuk di bidd

----------


## Soegianto

soegianto
05 6.5
28 6.5
31 6.5
35 5.5

----------


## Soegianto

soegianto 08 5jt

----------


## jimmy 007

> blm om ayuk di bidd


Om David, om Bongso tuh udah bid no.44: 5 jt...

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.000.000
Maslow

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.000.000


11
5.000.000


12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
15.100.000
Elecson

18
5.000.000


19
5.000.000


20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.000.000


24
5.000.000


25
5.000.000


26
5.000.000


27
5.000.000


28
6.500.000
soegianto

29
5.000.000


30
5.000.000


31
6.500.000
soegianto

32
5.000.000
Aaron Oei

33
5.000.000
david_pupu

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
5.500.000
soegianto

36
5.000.000
Maslow

37
6.000.000
koipemula

38
5.100.000
herrydragon

39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000


41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000


43
5.000.000


44
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000


47
5.000.000


48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid  16 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 10 Rp 5.100.000
No. 26 Rp 5.100.000

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.000.000
Maslow

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.100.000
slametkurniawan

11
5.000.000


12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
15.100.000
Elecson

18
5.000.000


19
5.000.000


20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.000.000


24
5.000.000


25
5.000.000


26
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

27
5.000.000


28
6.500.000
soegianto

29
5.000.000


30
5.000.000


31
6.500.000
soegianto

32
5.000.000
Aaron Oei

33
5.000.000
david_pupu

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
5.500.000
soegianto

36
5.000.000
Maslow

37
6.000.000
koipemula

38
5.100.000
herrydragon

39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000


41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000


43
5.000.000


44
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000


47
5.000.000


48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid  18 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid]

----------


## david_pupu

> Om David, om Bongso tuh udah bid no.44: 5 jt...


Om bbongso  konfirm yaaa  44  :  5jt

----------


## mario85

no 27 n 29 ob 5jt

----------


## david_pupu

]*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.000.000
Maslow

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.100.000
slametkurniawan

11
5.000.000


12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
15.100.000
Elecson

18
5.000.000


19
5.000.000


20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.000.000


24
5.000.000


25
5.000.000


26
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

27
5.000.000
mario85

28
6.500.000
soegianto

29
5.000.000
mario85

30
5.000.000


31
6.500.000
soegianto

32
5.000.000
Aaron Oei

33
5.000.000
david_pupu

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
5.500.000
soegianto

36
5.000.000
Maslow

37
6.000.000
koipemula

38
5.100.000
herrydragon

39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000


41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000


43
5.000.000


44
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000


47
5.000.000


48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid 20 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Test no 32:  5.1

----------


## tantowijaya

No 35 : 5.6 jt

----------


## wisnu hadi

Boleh ikutan gak om.
No 26 --> 5.2
No 36 --> 5.1

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Boleh ikutan gak om.
> No 26 --> 5.2
> No 36 --> 5.1


Harus ikut Om wisnu.... malah bisa nambah bid nya :Humble:

----------


## Maslow

No 38 5.5 jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

nubie ikutan ya no.40 dan 44 open bid.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 31  6.6 jt
No 35  5.6 jt

----------


## Aaron Oei

No 32: 5.2jt

----------


## dina prima

No. 23 Rp.5jt.

----------


## ipaul888

tlng di rekap om admin

----------


## LDJ

> tlng di rekap om admin


Ngeri nih klo suhu udah minta direkap..

----------


## ipaul888

> Ngeri nih klo suhu udah minta direkap..


yang bagus yang mana nih om Leo?

----------


## Maslow

42   --> 5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.000.000
Maslow

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.100.000
slametkurniawan

11
5.000.000


12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
15.100.000
Elecson

18
5.000.000


19
5.000.000


20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.000.000
dina Prima

24
5.000.000


25
5.000.000


26
5.200.000
wisnu hadi

27
5.000.000
mario85

28
6.500.000
soegianto

29
5.000.000
mario85

30
5.000.000


31
6.600.000
dony lesmana

32
5.200.000
aaron oei

33
5.000.000
david_pupu

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
5.600.000
tantowijaya

36
5.100.000
wisnu hadi

37
6.000.000
koipemula

38
5.500.000
maslow

39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000
royal merapi

41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000
maslow

43
5.000.000


44
5.000.000
royal merapi

45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000


47
5.000.000


48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid 24 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid

----------


## david_pupu

> Ngeri nih klo suhu udah minta direkap..


 Iya ngeriiiiii

----------


## chris99

24 ....5.000.000
26 ....5.300.000
33 ....5.100.000

----------


## Zone

No. 37 : 8juta
no. 25 : OB

----------


## pieth

> No. 37 : 8juta
> no. 25 : OB


Ngeri nih suhu yg ini  :Peep:

----------


## Zone

> Ngeri nih suhu yg ini


ditongkrongin trus nih om pieth....

skalian deh no.35: 7juta

----------


## Jimmie0505

11 ob............

----------


## Tiny

38 5,600,000
6 5,100,000
10 5,200,000

----------


## Tiny

> 11 ob............


jimmie 0505 anaknya jimmy007 ?

----------


## asnanto

Pada jurus mabok nih.....

----------


## frostbitez

hahaha mabok sarimi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> jimmie 0505 anaknya jimmy007 ?


Jangan-jangan sekeluarga juga.

----------


## asnanto

No.19 lah......5 juta

----------


## jimmy 007

> 11 ob............


Waduuhh....anaknya udah duluan...

----------


## david_pupu

> 24 ....5.000.000
> 26 ....5.300.000
> 33 ....5.100.000



hiks om chris  ::  ::  ::

----------


## tjokferry

no 18 ob.....

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.100.000
Tiny

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.200.000
Tiny

11
5.000.000
Jimmie0505

12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
15.100.000
Elecson

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

19
5.000.000
asnanto

20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.000.000
dina Prima

24
5.000.000
chris99

25
5.000.000
Zone

26
5.300.000
chris99

27
5.000.000
mario85

28
6.500.000
soegianto

29
5.000.000
mario85

30
5.000.000


31
6.600.000
dony lesmana

32
5.200.000
aaron oei

33
5.100.000
chris99

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
7.000.000
Zone

36
5.100.000
wisnu hadi

37
8.000.000
Zone

38
5.600.000
Tiny

39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000
royal merapi

41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000
maslow

43
5.000.000


44
5.000.000
royal merapi

45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000


47
5.000.000


48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid 29 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 35    7.1 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no. 43 Rp 5,1 juta

----------


## Jimmie0505

Hahahaha 😂

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;461646]*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.100.000
Tiny

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.200.000
Tiny

11
5.000.000
Jimmie0505

12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
15.100.000
Elecson

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

19
5.000.000
asnanto

20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.000.000
dina Prima

24
5.000.000
chris99

25
5.000.000
Zone

26
5.300.000
chris99

27
5.000.000
mario85

28
6.500.000
soegianto

29
5.000.000
mario85

30
5.000.000


31
6.600.000
dony lesmana

32
5.200.000
aaron oei

33
5.100.000
chris99

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
7.100.000
Dony Lesmana

36
5.100.000
wisnu hadi

37
8.000.000
Zone

38
5.600.000
Tiny

39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000
royal merapi

41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000
maslow

43
5.100.000
slametkurniawan

44
5.000.000
royal merapi

45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000


47
5.000.000


48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid 30 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid

----------


## Jimmie0505

No.2 5.5jt....

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

No. 23 Rp. 5.100.000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no. 6 Rp 5,5 juta.

----------


## Zone

no. 47 : OB

----------


## maman feikoi

No. 46 OB  atas nama tania

----------


## frostbitez

last 18e yg blom di bid ya

----------


## mikaelsebastian

32 tambah jadi 5.3 deh

----------


## faisal.faisal

31=6,7
32=5,4
37=8,1

----------


## GRiffiN

31 @6.8
35 @7.2

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.000.000


2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.200.000
Tiny

11
5.000.000
Jimmie0505

12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000


17
15.100.000
Elecson

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

19
5.000.000
asnanto

20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

24
5.000.000
chris99

25
5.000.000
Zone

26
5.300.000
chris99

27
5.000.000
mario85

28
6.500.000
soegianto

29
5.000.000
mario85

30
5.000.000


31
6.800.000
GRiffiN

32
5.400.000
faisal.faisal

33
5.100.000
chris99

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
7.200.000
GRiffiN

36
5.100.000
wisnu hadi

37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

38
5.600.000
Tiny

39
5.000.000


40
5.000.000
royal merapi

41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000
maslow

43
5.100.000
slametkurniawan

44
5.000.000
royal merapi

45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000
tania

47
5.000.000
Zone

48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid 32 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 18 ekor lagi

----------


## david_pupu

*Yg Belum terbid 


    

*     
    


  

Video ikan 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln

----------


## sikumbang_6688

No. 01 Rp.5jt

----------


## hero

Kondo 31 : 7 jt

----------


## Smoker

No. 33 - 5.2 jt
No. 40 - 5.1 jt

----------


## ciamiskoicentre

No 17.16 jta

----------


## frostbitez

no 16 5jt 
last 16e for 100jt prize

----------


## Tiny

> No. 01 Rp.5jt


sukanya yang unik2 ya pak anggi


no 1   5.1 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.100.000
Tiny

2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

7
5.000.000


8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.200.000
Tiny

11
5.000.000
Jimmie0505

12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000
frostbitez

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

19
5.000.000
asnanto

20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

24
5.000.000
chris99

25
5.000.000
Zone

26
5.300.000
chris99

27
5.000.000
mario85

28
6.500.000
soegianto

29
5.000.000
mario85

30
5.000.000


31
7.000.000
hero

32
5.400.000
faisal.faisal

33
5.200.000
Smoker

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
7.200.000
GRiffiN

36
5.100.000
wisnu hadi

37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

38
5.600.000
Tiny

39
5.000.000


40
5.100.000
Smoker

41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000
maslow

43
5.100.000
slametkurniawan

44
5.000.000
royal merapi

45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000
tania

47
5.000.000
Zone

48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid 34 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 16 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 jutaa

----------


## ciamiskoicentre

No 7- 5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

32 5.5 juta
36 5.2 juta 
43 5.2 juta

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.100.000
Tiny

2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.200.000
Tiny

11
5.000.000
Jimmie0505

12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000
frostbitez

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

19
5.000.000
asnanto

20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

24
5.000.000
chris99

25
5.000.000
Zone

26
5.300.000
chris99

27
5.000.000
mario85

28
6.500.000
soegianto

29
5.000.000
mario85

30
5.000.000


31
7.000.000
hero

32
5.500.000
david_pupu

33
5.200.000
Smoker

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
7.200.000
GRiffiN

36
5.200.000
david_pupu

37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

38
5.600.000
Tiny

39
5.000.000


40
5.100.000
Smoker

41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000
maslow

43
5.200.000
david_pupu

44
5.000.000
royal merapi

45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000
tania

47
5.000.000
Zone

48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid 35 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 15 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 jutaa

----------


## mikaelsebastian

No 32 tambah 100 ribujadi 5.6

----------


## david_pupu

32   5.7 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 31    7.1 jt
No 35    8 jt

----------


## Zone

no. 32 : 6juta
no. 44 : 5.2juta

----------


## jimmy 007

Kohaku kondo ku no.35 : 8,1 jt...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

32 tambah 100 ribu

----------


## david_pupu

:: 


> 32 tambah 100 ribu


Om wandrie  disebut  jumlah bidnya yaa

Nambah deh  32 5.9 jt

----------


## david_pupu

> no. 32 : 6juta
> no. 44 : 5.2juta


Wahhhh seremmm

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.100.000
Tiny

2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.200.000
Tiny

11
5.000.000
Jimmie0505

12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000
frostbitez

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

19
5.000.000
asnanto

20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

24
5.000.000
chris99

25
5.000.000
Zone

26
5.300.000
chris99

27
5.000.000
mario85

28
6.500.000
soegianto

29
5.000.000
mario85

30
5.000.000


31
7.100.000
Dony Lesmana

32
6.000.000
Zone

33
5.200.000
Smoker

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
8.100.000
jimmy 007

36
5.200.000
david_pupu

37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

38
5.600.000
Tiny

39
5.000.000


40
5.100.000
Smoker

41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000
maslow

43
5.200.000
david_pupu

44
5.200.000
Zone

45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000
tania

47
5.000.000
Zone

48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid 35 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 15 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 jutaa

----------


## reizo29

11 - 5.100.000
33 - 5.300.000
36 - 5.300.000

----------


## faisal.faisal

28=6,6
31=7,2
32=6,1

----------


## mikaelsebastian

No 32 6jt tambah 100ribu

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> No 32 6jt tambah 100ribu


 tambahin100 lagi jadi 6.2

----------


## hero

28 : 6,7 jt yah.....

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

Ikan no
Nilai BID
Bidder

1
5.100.000
Tiny

2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

3
5.000.000


4
5.000.000
pieth

5
6.500.000
soegianto

6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

8
5.000.000
soegianto

9
5.000.000


10
5.200.000
Tiny

11
5.100.000
reizo29

12
5.000.000


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

14
5.000.000


15
5.000.000


16
5.000.000
frostbitez

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

19
5.000.000
asnanto

20
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

22
5.000.000


23
5.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

24
5.000.000
chris99

25
5.000.000
Zone

26
5.300.000
chris99

27
5.000.000
mario85

28
6.700.000
hero

29
5.000.000
mario85

30
5.000.000


31
7.200.000
faisal.faisal

32
6.200.000
mikaelsebastian

33
5.300.000
reizo29

*34
*
*-
*
*double no 2
*

35
8.100.000
jimmy 007

36
5.300.000
reizo29

37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

38
5.600.000
Tiny

39
5.000.000


40
5.100.000
Smoker

41
5.000.000


42
5.000.000
maslow

43
5.200.000
david_pupu

44
5.200.000
Zone

45
5.000.000


46
5.000.000
tania

47
5.000.000
Zone

48
5.000.000


49
5.000.000


50
5.000.000


51
5.000.000



*TOTAL*





ter bid 35 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 15 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 jutaa

----------


## david_pupu

> tambahin100 lagi jadi 6.2


nyerah aku om wkwkwk :Bolt:

----------


## david_pupu

*Yg Belum terbid 


    
*    
   


  

Video ikan 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln

----------


## donnysutiyoso

Pak Admin, saya boleh ikutan ya, :

no. 9, untuk Rp 5 juta
no. 15, untuk Rp 5 juta
no. 49 untuk Rp 5 juta

salam

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000


28
6.700.000
hero

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

31
7.200.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.200.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.000.000
soegianto

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.200.000
Tiny

35
8.100.000
jimmy 007

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.300.000
reizo29

12
5.000.000


37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000


39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.200.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000


47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000






51
5.000.000





ter bid 38 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 13 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 jutaa

----------


## david_pupu

*Yg Belum terbid 


  *          

Video ikan 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln

----------


## me1me19

21 lebihin 100,000 om jadi Rp 5,2 juta

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000


28
6.700.000
hero

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

31
7.200.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.200.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.000.000
soegianto

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.200.000
Tiny

35
8.100.000
jimmy 007

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.300.000
reizo29

12
5.000.000


37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000


39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.200.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


21
5.100.000
Elecson

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000


47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000






51
5.000.000





ter bid 38 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 12 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 jutaa

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2  
*
sampai postingan no 155

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000


28
6.700.000
hero

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

31
7.200.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.200.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.000.000
soegianto

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.200.000
Tiny

35
8.100.000
jimmy 007

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.300.000
reizo29

12
5.000.000


37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000


39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.200.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


21
5.200.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000


47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000






51
5.000.000





ter bid 38 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 12 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 31  7.3 jt
No 35  8.2 jt

----------


## david_pupu

36 5.400.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 21 lebihin 100,000 om jadi Rp 5,2 juta


Hai cici mei2 uda lama ga kedengeran ni ci

----------


## maman feikoi

No. 28   6,8jt  soegianto

----------


## jimmy 007

no. 10: 5,3 jt

----------


## me1me19

> Hai cici mei2 uda lama ga kedengeran ni ci


Hi koko, dah lama engga ke bandung

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2  
*
sampai postingan no 162

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000


28
6.800.000
soegianto

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

31
7.300.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.200.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.000.000
soegianto

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000


39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.200.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


21
5.200.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000


47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000






51
5.000.000





ter bid 38 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 12 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta

----------


## jimmy 007

no.28 : 7 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2  
*
sampai postingan no 164

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000


28
7.000.000
jimmy 007

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

31
7.300.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.200.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.000.000
soegianto

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000


39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.200.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


21
5.200.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000


47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000






51
5.000.000





ter bid 38 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 12 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta

----------


## david_pupu

*Yg Belum terbid 


  *  
   
   

Video ikan 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

nomor 3 dan 50, om Pupu, masing-masing Rp 5 juta 
Biar rame nih. Keeping Contest 1 tahun, apapun bisa terjadi.  ::

----------


## dedyhalim

no.49 5,1jt ya

----------


## battleship

no 22   5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

> nomor 3 dan 50, om Pupu, masing-masing Rp 5 juta 
> Biar rame nih. Keeping Contest 1 tahun, apapun bisa terjadi.



Siap om Slamet

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2  
*
sampai postingan no 170

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.500.000
Jimmie0505

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.000.000
jimmy 007

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

31
7.300.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.200.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.000.000
soegianto

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000


39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.200.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


21
5.200.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.100.000
dedyhalim

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 41 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 9 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta

----------


## battleship

no 2   5.6 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*Yg Belum terbid 


 *  
  
   

Video ikan 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2  
*
sampai postingan no 173

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.600.000
battleship

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.000.000
jimmy 007

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

31
7.300.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.200.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.000.000
soegianto

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000


39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.200.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


21
5.200.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.100.000
dedyhalim

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 41 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 9 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no. 21 Rp 5.5 jt

----------


## LDJ

:Ranger: 
permisi..ninggalin jejak dulu gan

----------


## hero

No.31 : 7,7 jt

----------


## LDJ

#43 : 5.3 jeti

----------


## faisal.faisal

02=5,7
31=7,4
32=6,3

----------


## LDJ

> *Yg Belum terbid 
> 
> 
>  *  
>   
>    
> 
> Video ikan 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln


#12 sama #39 sayang dilewatkan ni..

----------


## maman feikoi

No.28  7,1jt soegianto

----------


## david_pupu

43  5.400.000

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2  
*
sampai postingan no 182

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.700.000
faisal.faisal

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.100.000
soegianto

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

31
7.700.000
hero

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.000.000
soegianto

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000


39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.400.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


21
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.100.000
dedyhalim

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 41 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 9 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta

----------


## Zone

No. 14 : OB

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2  
*
sampai postingan no 182

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.700.000
faisal.faisal

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.100.000
soegianto

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

31
7.700.000
hero

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.000.000
soegianto

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.400.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000


45
5.000.000


21
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.100.000
dedyhalim

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 42 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 8 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya 
*

----------


## Zone

No. 37 : 8.5jt

----------


## me1me19

nomor 20 dan nomor 45, OB Rp 5 juta

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 187

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.700.000
faisal.faisal

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.100.000
soegianto

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

31
7.700.000
hero

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.000.000
soegianto

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.400.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.100.000
dedyhalim

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 44 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 6 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya 
*

----------


## david_pupu

*Yg Belum terbid 


*   
   

Video ikan 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln

----------


## dedyhalim

> no.49 5,1jt ya


sori om, ada salah ketik.
harusnya no.47 5,1jt.

----------


## LDJ

> 43  5.400.000


whuaduh gawat..gigitannya kenceng euy
mundur teratur vs om pupu 

#8 : 5.1 juta

----------


## david_pupu

> sori om, ada salah ketik.
> harusnya no.47 5,1jt.


om dedy berhubung bid om sudah berjarak 2 jam yg lalu  bid tetap dianggap masuk sesuai postingan om yg di jam 1.59
apabila masih hitungan menit masih dapat dimaklumi,  maaf ya om.  :Sorry:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No. 6 @ 5.6Jt
buat saya ya Om S......      :Amen:

----------


## dedyhalim

> sori om, ada salah ketik.
> harusnya no.47 5,1jt.


om david, rekapnya tolong dikoreksi ya. mks

----------


## dedyhalim

yah, jadinya ga bisa dirubah ya om?

----------


## david_pupu

> yah, jadinya ga bisa dirubah ya om?


iya om harap dimengerti  :Pray2:

----------


## me1me19

nomor 21 Rp 5,6 juta

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 187

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.700.000
faisal.faisal

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.100.000
soegianto

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.600.000
Bayuadhi737

31
7.700.000
hero

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.100.000
LDJ

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.400.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.100.000
dedyhalim

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 44 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 6 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya 
*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

49 Rp 5,200,000, om Pupu.

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 199

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.700.000
faisal.faisal

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.100.000
soegianto

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.600.000
Bayuadhi737

31
7.700.000
hero

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.100.000
LDJ

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.400.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.000.000
Zone

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 44 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 6 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya 
*

----------


## david_pupu

> yah, jadinya ga bisa dirubah ya om?


om dedy udh ditimpa tuh no 49  ayuk om bid lagi hhehehehehe :Bump2:

----------


## dedyhalim

> om dedy udh ditimpa tuh no 49  ayuk om bid lagi hhehehehehe


yaaaaakkk....no 47 5,1jt ya

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 201

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.700.000
faisal.faisal

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.100.000
soegianto

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.600.000
Bayuadhi737

31
7.700.000
hero

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.100.000
LDJ

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.400.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 44 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 6 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya 
*

----------


## faisal.faisal

06=5,7
31=7,8

----------


## jimmy 007

28 : 7.7 jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No 6. @ 5.8Jt

----------


## me1me19

43 : 5.5 juta

----------


## david_pupu

43 5.6 juta

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 208

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.700.000
faisal.faisal

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.700.000
jimmy 007

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000


6
5.800.000
Bayuadhi737

31
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.100.000
LDJ

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.400.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000


37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.600.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 44 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 6 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya 
*

----------


## david_pupu

*Yg Belum terbid 


*   
   

Video ikan 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln

----------


## peterdrucker

nomor 12 5 juta, nomor 39 5 juta

nomor 36  5 1/2 juta

----------


## herrydragon

44 an Rasito San

----------


## david_pupu

36  5,6 juta

----------


## david_pupu

> 44 an Rasito San



maksudnya gimana om HD ??

----------


## zeravince

30 dan 41 open bid

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 215

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.700.000
faisal.faisal

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.700.000
jimmy 007

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
5.800.000
Bayuadhi737

31
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.100.000
LDJ

33
5.300.000
reizo29

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.100.000
reizo29

36
5.600.000
david_pupu

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.600.000
Tiny

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.600.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.200.000
Zone

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 48 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 2 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## david_pupu

*Yg Belum terbid 


* 
  

Video ikan 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> *Yg Belum terbid 
> 
> 
> * 
>   
> 
> Video ikan 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln


[/QUOTE]
wooooowwww 2 lagiiiiii..... :Playball: 
100Jt :Behindsofa:

----------


## herrydragon

No38 5700....

----------


## herrydragon

> maksudnya gimana om HD ??


Titipan om Rasito

----------


## herrydragon

No 44 5300 an Rasito san maaf om David  :Doh:

----------


## zeravince

36   6 juta

----------


## Smoker

No. 02 - 5.8 jt
No. 11 - 5.2 jt

----------


## Smoker

No. 33 5.4 jt

----------


## LDJ

wooooowwww 2 lagiiiiii..... :Playball: 
100Jt :Behindsofa: [/QUOTE]

bungkuuusss capptt .. karet 2 ya

----------


## david_pupu

> No 44 5300 an Rasito san maaf om David


Siapp om  hehehehe

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 226

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.800.000
Smoker

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.700.000
jimmy 007

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
6.500.000
soegianto

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
5.800.000
Bayuadhi737

31
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.100.000
LDJ

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.000.000
zeravince

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.600.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.300.000
Rasito

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000





ter bid 48 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 2 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## hasan hadi

Good job om dav

----------


## Maslow

Ramai sekali yah

----------


## hasan hadi

:Fish2:   SABAR MENANTI   :Smokin:  :Smokin:  :Smokin:

----------


## Ady

test...no.05..7jt

----------


## frostbitez

> SABAR MENANTI


ikutan gaya supir lintas
kutunggu jandamu

----------


## peterdrucker

nomor 51    5 juta

100 juta ohhh 100 juta

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 233

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.300.000
chris99

2
5.800.000
Smoker

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.700.000
jimmy 007

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
7.000.000
Ady

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
5.800.000
Bayuadhi737

31
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.100.000
LDJ

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.000.000
zeravince

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.600.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.300.000
Rasito

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker




ter bid 49 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 1 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## david_pupu

1 ekor lagi saudara2      :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2:

----------


## hasan hadi

PANTANG PULANG SEBELUM IKUT LELANG :Fish:  

*HAJAAAAR OM *

----------


## wisnu hadi

No 26 --> 5.4
No 36--> 6.1

----------


## david_pupu

*

Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikancontoh 19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid di 19.55 ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.05 dan seterusnyacontoh lain 19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid 19.59 ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya




1 JAM LAGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


*

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 238

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.400.000
wisnu hadi

2
5.800.000
Smoker

27
5.000.000
mario85

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.700.000
jimmy 007

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
7.000.000
Ady

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
5.800.000
Bayuadhi737

31
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.100.000
LDJ

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.100.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.600.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.300.000
Rasito

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker




ter bid 49 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 1 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## colbon

31... 7.9 juta

----------


## maman feikoi

no 08 tambah 100.000 jadi 5.2jt soegianto

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No. 28 @ 7.8Jt

----------


## Elecson

Kondo no. 27 5,1jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 243

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.400.000
wisnu hadi

2
5.800.000
Smoker

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
7.000.000
Ady

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
5.800.000
Bayuadhi737

31
7.900.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.300.000
jimmy 007

35
8.200.000
Dony Lesmana

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.100.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.600.000
david_pupu

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.300.000
Rasito

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker




ter bid 49 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 1 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta



*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari rabu 24 Agustus 2016 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI'sPerpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## david_pupu

ending 20.03

----------


## GRiffiN

10                                    @5.4

----------


## faisal.faisal

06=5,9
31=8

----------


## hero

35: 8,3 jt

----------


## david_pupu

Lanjutttttttt

----------


## me1me19

43 : 5,7 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 250

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.400.000
wisnu hadi

2
5.800.000
Smoker

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
7.000.000
Ady

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
5.900.000
faisal.faisal

31
8.000.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.300.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.400.000
GRiffiN

35
8.300.000
hero

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.100.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
8.500.000
Zone

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.700.000
me1me19

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.300.000
Rasito

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000


24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker




ter bid 49 ekor dr  50 ekor mari dibid hayoo 1 ekor lagi menuju hadiah 100 juta


ending 20.12


*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No 6 @ 6Jt

----------


## david_pupu

*Yg Belum terbid 

hayo hayo 1 ekor lagii menuju hadiah total 100 jt 
* 
  

Video ikan 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N3IihDzHvGjSln
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## zeravince

no 5 7.2 jt

----------


## colbon

No.  31 8.1 juta

----------


## koipemula

no 37 rp.9.000.000,-

----------


## Zone

No. 48 : OPEN BID

----------


## david_pupu

> No. 48 : OPEN BID



thankyou kokohhhhhhh

----------


## frostbitez

maknyussss

----------


## david_pupu

*SELURUH IKAN SUDAH TERBID,  HADIAH kc MENJADI TOTAL 100 JUTA RUPIAH 

MAY THE BEST KEEPER AND FISH  WINNNNNNNN*

----------


## me1me19

wowwww.... jadi hadiah 100 juta ?... :P

----------


## Zone

No. 32 : 6.5jt

----------


## faisal.faisal

06=6,1
31=8,2

----------


## david_pupu

> wowwww.... jadi hadiah 100 juta ?... :P


IYA  hadiah total

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 264

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.400.000
wisnu hadi

2
5.800.000
Smoker

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.000.000
mario85

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
6.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
8.200.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.500.000
Zone

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.400.000
GRiffiN

35
8.300.000
hero

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.100.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
9.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.700.000
me1me19

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.300.000
Rasito

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
5.600.000
me1me19

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.000.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker





*
ending 20.20
*

*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> No. 48 : OPEN BID


 :Hurt:  :Bounce:  :Lalala:  :Hippie:  :Peace:  :Clap2:  :Hug:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 32=6,6 jt

----------


## colbon

No 31 8.4 juta

----------


## herrydragon

21 5700 om David

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 31  8 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 31  8.4 jt

----------


## david_pupu

> No 31  8 jt


kurang om dony

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 35   8.5 jt

----------


## Tiny

21 6,000,000

----------


## david_pupu

> No 31  8.4 jt


masih kurang om om colbon 8,4 tuh

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> 06=6,1
> 31=8,2


No 6 @ 6.2jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 2  6 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29  5.1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 24  5.1 jt

----------


## Zone

> 21 6,000,000


Jadi pilihan keberapa ini.... Hahaha

----------


## GRiffiN

Suhu MSDL mau balas dendam kc nih kayaknya  ::

----------


## Zone

No. 29 : 5.3jt

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 6=6,3
no 31=8,5

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 279

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.400.000
wisnu hadi

2
6.000.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
6.200.000
Bayuadhi737

31
8.500.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.600.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.400.000
GRiffiN

35
8.300.000
hero

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.100.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
9.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.700.000
me1me19

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.300.000
Rasito

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 


*
ending 20.26
*

*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## mikaelsebastian

32 tbah 100 jadi 6.7

----------


## frostbitez

> No 31  8 jt





> No 31  8.4 jt


anda sudah minum obat hari ini?  :Hug:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> No 6=6,3
> no 31=8,5


No 6 @ 7jt

----------


## hasan hadi

43 @ 58 om dav

----------


## colbon

No 31 86juta

----------


## colbon

Eh salah om no 31 8.6 juta

----------


## me1me19

> anda sudah minum obat hari ini?





> No 31 86juta


pak... 8,6 juta atau 86 juta ?

----------


## faisal.faisal

32=6,8
31=8,6

----------


## asnanto

> Suhu MSDL mau balas dendam kc nih kayaknya


jangan sampe kolam ga ada air lagi bro.....wkwkwkwk

----------


## david_pupu

> No 31 86juta



om ini 8,6 juta  atau 86 juta  huehehehehe

----------


## Elecson

No.43 5,8jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> No 31 86juta


Yakin neeh Om... :Thumb:

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 31=8,7jt

----------


## pieth

> No. 48 : OPEN BID


Luar biasa kokoh wilson haha

----------


## colbon

Salah  om haha naikin lg  no 31 8,7 juta

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 297

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.400.000
wisnu hadi

2
6.000.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.300.000
Zone

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
7.000.000
Bayuadhi737

31
8.700.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.800.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.400.000
GRiffiN

35
8.300.000
hero

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.100.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
9.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.300.000
Rasito

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 


*
ending 20.31
*

*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## dedyhalim

> Eh salah om no 31 8.6 juta


gapapa om, 86juta juga diterima koq :Lalala:

----------


## colbon

No. 31 jadi 8,8jjt yahhh

----------


## david_pupu

wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> 43 @ 58 om dav


Om Hasan, jangan terlalu bersemangat.  :Mad2:

----------


## david_pupu

> Om Hasan, jangan terlalu bersemangat.


iya om sampai lupa tanda komanya tuh

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 31=8,8 jt

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 6=7,1jt

----------


## david_pupu

> No 31=8,8 jt


keduluan om colbon 8.8 jt

----------


## hasan hadi

Hahahahhaah siap om slamet

----------


## Ady

No.44....5.5

----------


## colbon

Iya om faisal

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> No 6=7,1jt


tambahin 100 deh.... 
No 6 @ 7.2jt
terakhir neeh... :Behindsofa:

----------


## colbon

Om admin hadiah nya di tambah donk biar makin seru nehh....

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 312

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.400.000
wisnu hadi

2
6.000.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.300.000
Zone

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
7.200.000
Bayuadhi737

31
8.800.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.800.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.400.000
GRiffiN

35
8.300.000
hero

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.100.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
9.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.500.000
Ady

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 


*
ending 20.39
*

*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 6=7,2jt

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 6=7,3jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> No 6=7,2jt


maaf om, sudah dibid oleh Om Bayuadhi Rp 7,2 juta

----------


## david_pupu

> No 6=7,2jt


keduluan om bayu 7,2 om

----------


## david_pupu

> Om admin hadiah nya di tambah donk biar makin seru nehh....



disampaikan masukannya ke para senior  :High5:

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 31=8,9jt

----------


## Ady

No.6......7.5

----------


## hasan hadi

NO 36 @  6,2 jutaa bener kan om slamet

----------


## herrydragon

44 5700 an Rasito San

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 6=7,7jt

----------


## frostbitez

> Om admin hadiah nya di tambah donk biar makin seru nehh....


kalo anda outbid semua yg dibid dony lesmana ada hadiah handuk mandi keluaran terbaru

----------


## colbon

No 31 jadi 9,1jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> NO 36 @  6,2 jutaa bener kan om slamet


hahahahahahahahahaha.....

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> kalo anda outbid semua yg dibid dony lesmana ada hadiah handuk mandi keluaran terbaru


 :Doh:  :Boom:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29... 5.5 jt

----------


## GRiffiN

> kalo anda outbid semua yg dibid dony lesmana ada hadiah handuk mandi keluaran terbaru


Gua sponsor 1 lusin handuknya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 31   9.5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 329

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.100.000
Tiny

26
5.400.000
wisnu hadi

2
6.000.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.500.000
Dony Lesmana

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
7.700.000
faisal.faisal

31
9.100.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.800.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.400.000
GRiffiN

35
8.300.000
hero

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.200.000
hasan hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
9.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.700.000
 Rasito San

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.100.000
rama ghaly

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 


*
ending 20.47
*

*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 6... 8 jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

No 1 dan no. 23 @ Rp. 5,2 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 35  8.4 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> kalo anda outbid semua yg dibid dony lesmana ada hadiah handuk mandi keluaran terbaru


no. 2 Rp 6.200.000

jangan lupa handuknya.... om

----------


## frostbitez

wah sudah mulai panas enginenya master  :Thumb:

----------


## interisti

no. 26 = 5.6 jt

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 31=9,6jt

----------


## jimmy 007

35 : 8,5 + handuk....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 2  6.3 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 340

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.200.000
Royal Merapi KOI

26
5.600.000
interisti

2
6.200.000
slametkurniawan

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
5.500.000
Dony Lesmana

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.000.000
Dony Lesmana

31
9.600.000
faisal.faisal

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.800.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.400.000
GRiffiN

35
8.500.000
jimmy 007

11
5.200.000
Smoker

36
6.200.000
hasan hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
9.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.700.000
 Rasito San

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.200.000
Royal Merapi KOI

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 


*
ending 20.52
*

*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## hasan hadi

> no. 26 = 5.6 jt



 eeeeh jagoan dataaaang   :Plane:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

N0. 11 @ 5.3jt

----------


## hero

No.10: 5,5

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 6=8,1 jt

----------


## colbon

No 31 jadi 9,9jt

----------


## Zone

No 29 : 5.7jt

----------


## GRiffiN

10 @                                      5.6

----------


## interisti

> eeeeh jagoan dataaaang


ampun om....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 31   9.8 jt   handuk sdh abis

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29   5.8 jt

----------


## Zone

No 29 : 6jt

----------


## GRiffiN

> ampun om....


Voucher 6 biji dah habis bro?

----------


## david_pupu

> No 31   9.8 jt   handuk sdh abis


kurang om hehehehehe

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 31 = 10jt

----------


## mikaelsebastian

32 tambah 100 jadi 6.9

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29  6.1 jt

----------


## colbon

No.  31 jadi 10,5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no359

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.200.000
Royal Merapi KOI

26
5.600.000
interisti

2
6.300.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
6.100.000
Dony Lesmana

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.500.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
6.900.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.600.000
GRiffiN

35
8.500.000
jimmy 007

11
5.300.000
Bayuadhi737

36
6.200.000
hasan hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
9.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.700.000
 Rasito San

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.200.000
Royal Merapi KOI

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 


*
ending 20.59
*

*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> No 31   9.8 jt   handuk sdh abis


ini KC sangat  bergengsi.... handuk di tambahin dong...

----------


## interisti

> Voucher 6 biji dah habis bro?


katanya suruh nunggu elu bro..

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 32 = 7jt

----------


## GRiffiN

> katanya suruh nunggu elu bro..


[img]http://www.modifikasi.com/images/smilies/generic/ssst.gif[img]

----------


## GRiffiN

> katanya suruh nunggu elu bro..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

1 = Rp 5,5 juta

----------


## mikaelsebastian

32 tambah 100 jadi 7.1

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

23 Rp. 5.300.000

----------


## budjayz

No. 26 = 5.7

----------


## Zone

No 29: 6.5jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no370

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
5.700.000
budjayz

2
6.300.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
6.500.000
Zone

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.500.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.100.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.600.000
GRiffiN

35
8.500.000
jimmy 007

11
5.300.000
Bayuadhi737

36
6.200.000
hasan hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
9.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.000.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
5.700.000
 Rasito San

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.300.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 


*
ending 21.09
*

*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## hsug

No 16 5.1jt

----------


## hero

No.10: 5,7

----------


## colbon

Blm close neh...

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.23 rp. 5.5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29  6.6 jt

----------


## faisal.faisal

No 32 = 7,2 jt

----------


## david_pupu

> Blm close neh...


masih hot om

----------


## frostbitez

no 16 5.3jt

----------


## mikaelsebastian

32 jadi 7.3

----------


## GRiffiN

10 @                      5.8
44 @ 5.8

----------


## interisti

n. 26 - 5.9

----------


## faisal.faisal

32 jadi 7,3

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

No.23 Rp. 5.600.000

----------


## herrydragon

44 6000 an Rasito San

----------


## william o

No. 47 Rp. 5.200.000

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 385

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
5.900.000
interisti

2
6.300.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
6.600.000
Dony Lesmana

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.500.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.300.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.200.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
5.800.000
GRiffiN

35
8.500.000
jimmy 007

11
5.300.000
Bayuadhi737

36
6.200.000
hasan hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
9.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.300.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
6.000.000
Rasito San

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.100.000
dedyhalim

23
5.600.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 


*
ending 21.16
*

*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> 44 6000 an Rasito San


Om HD engga ikutan nih ?

----------


## Zone

No. 29 : 6.8jt

----------


## faisal.faisal

37 jadi 9,1

----------


## Ady

44......6.5

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.23 - 6jt

----------


## herrydragon

> n. 26 - 5.9





> Om HD engga ikutan nih ?


Ikut om SK 44 6600 an Rasito San

----------


## hero

No.10 : 6 jt

----------


## budjayz

no.26 - 6jt

----------


## hsug

No 16 5.5 jt

----------


## Ady

44.........7

----------


## LDJ

#8 : 5.3 jt

----------


## interisti

no. 26 - 6.1 jt

----------


## chris99

24 tambah jadi 5.2jt

----------


## herrydragon

44 7100 an Rasito san

----------


## frostbitez

no 16 5,6jt 
sapa nih isengin gua

----------


## Ady

Ampuunn om HD....44..7.5

----------


## herrydragon

> Ampuunn om HD....44..7.5


Ampun juga om Ady 44.7600

----------


## GRiffiN

10 @6.1
44 @6.7

----------


## wisnu hadi

No 26 nambah lg jd 6.2

----------


## herrydragon

44 7600 an Rasito san

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 407

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
6.200.000
wisnu hadi

2
6.300.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.000.000
pieth

29
6.800.000
Zone

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.500.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.300.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.300.000
LDJ

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
8.500.000
jimmy 007

11
5.300.000
Bayuadhi737

36
6.200.000
hasan hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
9.100.000
faisal.faisal

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.600.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
7.600.000
 Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.200.000
william o

23
6.000.000
Royal Merapi KOI

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 21.26
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

No.23 Rp. 6.100.000

----------


## maman feikoi

no 08 tambah 100.000 jadi 5.4jt soegianto

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> No.23 Rp. 6.100.000


wuih... 23 ini rapih om S, serapi predator revo

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.23-rp. 7,5 jt

----------


## LDJ

> no 08 tambah 100.000 jadi 5.4jt soegianto


kang maman masih bangun ?

----------


## frostbitez

> kang maman masih bangun ?


kang bisikin nocannya dong

----------


## koipemula

37......10jt

----------


## Ben689

No.21 - 6,1

----------


## Ady

23 & [email protected]

----------


## Zone

> 37......10jt


jangan kebelet di waktu yang salah lagi nih om... hahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> jangan kebelet di waktu yang salah lagi nih om... hahaha


Michael jordan ni 23

----------


## david_pupu

> 37......10jt


wih om ari hehehehhe

----------


## herrydragon

44 8100 an Rasito san

----------


## interisti

no. 26 - 6.3

----------


## Zone

no 4 : 5.1jt

----------


## david_pupu

no 4  5.2 jt

----------


## Frozen

No 11 rp 5.500.000

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 424

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
6.300.000
interisti

2
6.300.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
6.800.000
Zone

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.500.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.300.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
8.500.000
jimmy 007

11
5.300.000
Bayuadhi737

36
6.200.000
hasan hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.600.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.000.000
asnanto

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.100.000
Ben689

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.200.000
william o

23
8.000.000
Ady

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 21.36
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*[/QUOTE]

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

No.23 Rp. 7.600.000

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Maaf telat, sinyal lemot suhu

----------


## david_pupu

> No.23 Rp. 7.600.000


kurang om udh 8 tuh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29   6.9 jt

----------


## LDJ

> kang bisikin nocannya dong


paling bagus 16 sih..tinggal naikin body, beni rata, kiwa tegas, sisik juga biji jagung,

----------


## wisnu hadi

No 26 tambah lg 6.4

----------


## me1me19

21. Rp 6.5 jt

----------


## Zone

no 29: 7jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 21  6.2 jt

----------


## frostbitez

> paling bagus 16 sih..tinggal naikin body, beni rata, kiwa tegas, sisik juga biji jagung,


gak lah asal bid saja biar rame

----------


## interisti

no 26 - 6.6

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29  7.1 jt

----------


## david_pupu

> No 21  6.2 jt


telat om udh 6,5 tuh

----------


## zeravince

21  6.3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 21   6.6 jt

----------


## maman feikoi

082211666613

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 19   5.1 jt

----------


## zeravince

36     6.3 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 444

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
6.600.000
interisti

2
6.300.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
7.100.000
Dony Lesmana

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.500.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.300.000
mikaelsebastian

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.400.000
Smoker

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
8.500.000
jimmy 007

11
5.500.000
Frozen

36
6.300.000
zeravince

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.600.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
6.600.000
Dony Lesmana

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.200.000
william o

23
8.000.000
Ady

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 21.45
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## wisnu hadi

26 6.7 deh

----------


## Zone

29 : 7.3jt

----------


## dedyhalim

no 33 5,5jt

----------


## chris99

33 .......5.5jt

----------


## hasan hadi

36 @ 6,4 jt om dav

----------


## Dony Lesmana

29   7.4 jt

----------


## Tiny

21 7,000,000

----------


## chris99

33....5.6jt

----------


## faisal.faisal

32.......7,4

----------


## Zone

29 : 7.5jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

21  7.1 jt

----------


## zeravince

29        7.7 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 11  5.6 jt

----------


## Ben689

permisi om donynewbie pengen coba
no.21 - 6.7

----------


## Aaron Oei

Mohon ijin Om Donny no 19: 5.2jt

----------


## Zone

29 : 8juta

----------


## david_pupu

> permisi om donynewbie pengen coba
> no.21 - 6.7


21  udh 7,1 o,

----------


## Tiny

21 7,500,000

----------


## dedyhalim

no 47 5,3jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 464

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
6.700.000
wisnu hadi

2
6.300.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
8.000.000
Zone

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.500.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.400.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
8.500.000
jimmy 007

11
5.600.000
Dony Lesmana

36
6.400.000
hasan hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.600.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.200.000
Aaron Oei

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
7.500.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.300.000
dedyhalim

23
8.000.000
Ady

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.000.000
Zone

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 21.55
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## me1me19

11 : rp 5,7 jt

----------


## wandy lesmana

No 36,  6,5 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 25  5.1 jt

----------


## Jimmie0505

35 8.6jt......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 31  10.6 jt

----------


## Zone

no 11 : 6juta

----------


## william o

47 : Rp. 5.400.00

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 472

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
6.700.000
wisnu hadi

2
6.300.000
Dony Lesmana

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
8.000.000
Zone

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.400.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
8.600.000
Jimmie0505

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.500.000
wandy lesmana

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.600.000
frostbitez

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.200.000
Aaron Oei

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
7.500.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.400.000
william o

23
8.000.000
Ady

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 21.59
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## Zone

no 2: 6.4jutra

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29  8.1 jt

----------


## dedyhalim

no 47 5,5jt

----------


## Zone

n0 29 : 8.2juta

----------


## jimmy 007

35: 8,8 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 2  6.5 jt

----------


## hsug

No 16 5.8 jt

----------


## william o

47 : Rp. 5.600.000

----------


## zeravince

no 2 6.4 jt

----------


## zeravince

no 2 6.6 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29  8.3 jt

----------


## hero

28 : 7,9 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 484

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
6.700.000
wisnu hadi

2
6.600.000
zeravince

27
5.100.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.800.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
8.300.000
Dony Lesmana

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.400.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
8.800.000
jimmy 007

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.500.000
wandy lesmana

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.800.000
hsug

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.200.000
Aaron Oei

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
7.500.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.600.000
william o

23
8.000.000
Ady

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 22.10
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Zone

no 29: 8.4juta

----------


## mario85

no 27 5.2jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29  8.5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 19  5.4 jt

----------


## colbon

no 35 8.9jt

----------


## frostbitez

no 27 5,5jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 21  7.6 jt

----------


## Zone

no 29: 9juta

----------


## Tiny

21 8,000,000

----------


## frostbitez

anda berhak dapet handuk

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29   10 jt

----------


## frostbitez

> No 29   10 jt


tampaknya ga rela ngasih handuk saudara2

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 2  6.7 jt

----------


## zeravince

no 2  6.8 jt

----------


## Zone

no 29: 10.1juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Rekappppp donkkk

----------


## hero

35: 9,0 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 503

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
6.700.000
wisnu hadi

2
6.800.000
zeravince

27
5.500.000
frostbitez

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
7.900.000
hero

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
10.100.000
Zone

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.400.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
9.000.000
hero

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.500.000
wandy lesmana

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
5.800.000
hsug

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
5.600.000
william o

23
8.000.000
Ady

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.100.000
Dony Lesmana

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 22.17
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

nomor 25 Rp 5.300.000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No 28 @ 8jt lanjut ...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 29  11 jt

----------


## dedyhalim

no 47 6juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 2   6.9 jt

----------


## Aaron Oei

No 16: 6jt

----------


## Zone

no2 : 7juta

----------


## interisti

no 26 - 7 jt

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 512

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.000.000
interisti

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
5.500.000
frostbitez

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
8.000.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
11.000.000
Dony Lesmana

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.400.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
9.000.000
hero

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.500.000
wandy lesmana

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
5.700.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.000.000
peterdrucker

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.000.000
Aaron Oei

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.800.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.000.000
dedyhalim

23
8.000.000
Ady

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.300.000
slametkurniawan

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 22.21
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## Elecson

No. 27 5,6jt

----------


## wisnu hadi

Waduh om interisti..maju terus om..hehehe...
Ya udh lanjut ya om 
No 36 6.6

----------


## Zone

mungkin om interisti harus dilawan sama om milanisti

----------


## mario85

no 25 5.5jt
no 39 5.1 jt

----------


## GRiffiN

38 @                                5.8

----------


## herrydragon

38 6000....

----------


## william o

47 : Rp. 6.100.000

----------


## Elecson

43 5,9jt.    Sorry Om Hasan

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 521

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.000.000
interisti

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
5.600.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
8.000.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
11.000.000
Dony Lesmana

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.400.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
9.000.000
hero

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.600.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
6.000.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.000.000
Aaron Oei

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
5.900.000
Elecson

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.000.000
Ady

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.500.000
mario85

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 22.28
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## dedyhalim

no 52 5,2jt

----------


## hasan hadi

43 @  6 jt om dav jahaaaat

----------


## Zone

29: 11.1juta

----------


## dedyhalim

eh salah no 25 5,2juta

----------


## david_pupu

> no 52 5,2jt



ini ikan yg mana om no 52

----------


## GRiffiN

38 @                                     6.1

----------


## david_pupu

> eh salah no 25 5,2juta


udh 5,5 om

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> no 52 5,2jt


ada ikan baru ya

----------


## herrydragon

38 6200...

----------


## dedyhalim

maklum om udah malem nih. rada2 error....

----------


## frostbitez

g bid ikan 52 jg di secred pond

----------


## dedyhalim

no 25 5,7jt

----------


## asnanto

> maklum om udah malem nih. rada2 error....


wkwkwkwkkw....kudu cuci muka dulu om  ::

----------


## LDJ

> ada ikan baru ya


bikin deg-degan deh

----------


## david_pupu

> wkwkwkwkkw....kudu cuci muka dulu om


eh tumben pakai id yg bener

----------


## asnanto

> g bid ikan 52 jg di secred pond


maruten 4 step

----------


## GRiffiN

38                          @6.3

----------


## asnanto

> eh tumben pakai id yg bener


hehehheheeh

----------


## Zone

> wkwkwkwkkw....kudu cuci muka dulu om





> eh tumben pakai id yg bener


jaahaaat om pupu

----------


## herrydragon

38 6500...

----------


## david_pupu

> jaahaaat om pupu


wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## me1me19

27 : rp 5.8 jt

----------


## frostbitez

nunggu pad tidur saja dah

----------


## Elecson

> 43 @  6 jt om dav jahaaaat


damai lah kita Om Hasan

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 542

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.000.000
interisti

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
5.600.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
8.000.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
11.100.000
Zone

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.400.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
9.000.000
hero

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.600.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
6.500.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.000.000
Aaron Oei

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.000.000
maslow

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.000.000
Ady

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 22.37
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## asnanto

> damai lah kita Om Hasan


sesama bis kota saling balap ya......

----------


## Elecson

No. 27 6jt

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Wah nga dapet apa2 saya....

----------


## david_pupu

> Wah nga dapet apa2 saya....


cemunggutttt

----------


## colbon

no 35 9,1 jt deh....

----------


## herrydragon

42, 5100...

----------


## jimmy 007

35: 9,2 jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Wah nga dapet apa2 saya....


tinggal pilih No + 100 Om Wandri :Bump2:

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

No.23 Rp. 8.100.000

----------


## frostbitez

> No.23 Rp. 8.100.000


nah strateginya mantap pasti sdh tidur saingannya

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 556

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.000.000
interisti

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
6.000.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
8.000.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
11.100.000
Zone

5
7.200.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.400.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
9.200.000
jimmy 007

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.600.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
6.500.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.000.000
Aaron Oei

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.100.000
herrydragon

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 22.41
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*[/QUOTE]

----------


## hero

28: 8,1 jt

----------


## Soegianto

no 5  tambah ah 7.5

----------


## GRiffiN

38                               @6.6

----------


## herrydragon

38 7000...

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Sampe jam brp ini endingnya hahahaha 
Kopi ud 3gelas

----------


## david_pupu

> Sampe jam brp ini endingnya hahahaha 
> Kopi ud 3gelas


baru 3 broo

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;462135]*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 562

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.000.000
interisti

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
6.000.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
8.100.000
hero

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
11.100.000
Zone

5
7.500.000
Soegianto

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.400.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
9.200.000
jimmy 007

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.600.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
7.000.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.000.000
Aaron Oei

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.100.000
herrydragon

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.200.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*
ending 22.48 
*
*
Perpanjangan waktu dari BID Terakhir adalah 10 menit dari bid terakhir,. berlaku untuk semua ikan contoh  19.50  s/d  20.00   ada yg bid  di 19.55  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga  20.05  dan seterusnya contoh lain   19.50 s/d 20.00 ada yg bid  19.59  ending lelang di perpanjang hingga 20.09 dan seterusnya
*

----------


## david_pupu

*Pengumuman Om2  biar ngk terlalu lanjut hingga Subuh  kita batasi hingga pukul 23.00 yaaaa

Bid terakhir 23.00 masih sah ketika 23.01  sudah tidak dianggap*

----------


## Smoker

No. 24 - 5.3 jt

----------


## GRiffiN

mesti check jam gini

----------


## zeravince

no 5 7.7 jt

----------


## interisti

> Sampe jam brp ini endingnya hahahaha 
> Kopi ud 3gelas


hahahahaha

----------


## david_pupu

> mesti check jam gini


dilembar paling bawah ada jam bro

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 568

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.000.000
interisti

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
6.000.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
8.100.000
hero

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
11.100.000
Zone

5
7.700.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.400.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
9.200.000
jimmy 007

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.600.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
7.000.000
herrydragon

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.000.000
Aaron Oei

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.100.000
herrydragon

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.300.000
Smoker

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*Pengumuman Om2 biar ngk terlalu lanjut hingga Subuh kita batasi hingga pukul 23.00 yaaaa

Bid terakhir 23.00 masih sah ketika 23.01 sudah tidak dianggap
*

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Tanggung lah 32 tambah 100 jadi 7.5

----------


## asnanto

Test jam......

----------


## wisnu hadi

Siap om...

----------


## david_pupu

hayo 15 menit lagi

----------


## GRiffiN

> dilembar paling bawah ada jam bro


Detiknya.. kalau menit sih ada

----------


## Bayuadhi737

no 28 @ 8.2Jt

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Ud ngantuk, mana bsk kerjaan numpuk 😭

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Tidur lah , liat rekapan bsk aja

----------


## david_pupu

> Ud ngantuk, mana bsk kerjaan numpuk 


harus rajin kokoh  biar  dream pond terwujud  :Tongue:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Ud ngantuk, mana bsk kerjaan numpuk 


tidur bro.... aman kok... aman di salip nya nanti  :Car:

----------


## faisal.faisal

32......7,6

----------


## Ady

Test..38..7.5

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 584

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.000.000
interisti

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
6.000.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
8.200.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
11.100.000
Zone

5
7.700.000
zeravince

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.600.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
9.200.000
jimmy 007

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.600.000
wisnu hadi

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
7.500.000
Ady

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.000.000
Aaron Oei

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.100.000
herrydragon

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.300.000
Smoker

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*Pengumuman Om2 biar ngk terlalu lanjut hingga Subuh kita batasi hingga pukul 23.00 yaaaa

Bid terakhir 23.00 masih sah ketika 23.01 sudah tidak dianggap
*

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> 32......7,6


Bobo om dah malam...

----------


## Soegianto

no 5 8 jt ah

----------


## mikaelsebastian

32......77

----------


## faisal.faisal

32........78

----------


## chris99

24......5.4jt

----------


## wandy lesmana

No 36,  6.7juta

----------


## frostbitez

tes jam dulu

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;462164]*REKAP KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*
sampai postingan no 591

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.000.000
interisti

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
6.000.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
8.200.000
Bayuadhi737

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
11.100.000
Zone

5
8.000.000
Soegianto

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.600.000
Dony Lesmana

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.400.000
soegianto

33
5.600.000
chris99

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
9.200.000
jimmy 007

11
6.000.000
Zone

36
6.700.000
wandy lesmana

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
7.500.000
Ady

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.000.000
Aaron Oei

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.100.000
herrydragon

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.000.000
tania

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.400.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



seluruh ikan sudah terbid,  hadiah total menjadi 100jt rupiah 

*Pengumuman Om2 biar ngk terlalu lanjut hingga Subuh kita batasi hingga pukul 23.00 yaaaa

Bid terakhir 23.00 masih sah ketika 23.01 sudah tidak dianggap
*

----------


## colbon

no 31 jadi 10.7 juta yahh

----------


## david_pupu

3 menit lagi  INGAT  LAST BID  23.00  kalau 23.01  ngk sahhhhhhh

----------


## Smoker

No. 11 - 6.1jt

----------


## Ady

33..5.8
46..5.1
16..6.1

----------


## wisnu hadi

No 26 lanjut jd 7.1

----------


## Bayuadhi737

test jam juga

----------


## colbon

pritttttttt..................

----------


## david_pupu

baru 22.59 om huhehehehe

----------


## Zone

no 12 : 11.7juta

----------


## maman feikoi

no 46 tambah 100.000 jadi 5.6jt soegianto

----------


## frostbitez

pretttttttttttttttt

----------


## me1me19

Setuju close pukul 23.00 om. Besok harus kerja semua.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No 11 @ 6.1jt
No 28 @ 8.4jt

----------


## jimmy 007

28: 9,1 jt dan 35 : 10,1 jt

----------


## Ady

4.6....5.3

----------


## GRiffiN

38.... bid di @ 7.6
42... bid di @ 5.5

----------


## frostbitez

no 8 5,5jt
no 38 7.7jt
no 42 5.3jt

----------


## zeravince

no 42    5,700,000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

11 di 6.3jt

----------


## frostbitez

prettttttttt

----------


## david_pupu

Prittttttttttt

----------


## Ady

Closed......

----------


## hasan hadi

32 @ 8,2
36 @ 7
43 @ 6,5

----------


## Soegianto

masih lanjut???

----------


## david_pupu

tunggu rekap yaaa

----------


## colbon

:Jaw:  ahhh masa udah closeeee.....

----------


## david_pupu

selesai selesaiiiiiiiiii

----------


## wisnu hadi

Udh selese ya om2??

----------


## faisal.faisal

32........8,5

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Rekan KOIS semua, 

Terima kasih banyak atas partisipasinya dalam mensukseskan KC Merah Putih ke - 2 ini.
Malam yang seru dan menegangkan.
Perjuangan kita masih belum selesai, karena tahun 2017 ikan-ikan tersebut akan dijuri untuk menentukan pemenangnya.

MAY THE BEST FISH WINS....

cheers,

----------


## Zone

> no 12 : 11.7juta


no 29: 11.7jt.
nmaaaf banget

----------


## Soegianto

rekap broooo

----------


## Soegianto

> Rekan KOIS semua, 
> 
> Terima kasih banyak atas partisipasinya dalam mensukseskan KC Merah Putih ke - 2 ini.
> Malam yang seru dan menegangkan.
> Perjuangan kita masih belum selesai, karena tahun 2017 ikan-ikan tersebut akan dijuri untuk menentukan pemenangnya.
> 
> MAY THE BEST FISH WINS....
> 
> cheers,


siap pakkkkkk

----------


## Ady

Mantabbb no 29

----------


## david_pupu

> no 29: 11.7jt.
> nmaaaf banget


dimaafkan om masuk bid ya kebetulan namanya om zone juga

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP FINAL KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.100.000
wisnu hadi

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
6.000.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
9.100.000
jimmy 007

4
5.200.000
david_pupu

29
11.700.000
Zone

5
8.000.000
Soegianto

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.700.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.500.000
frostbitez

33
5.800.000
Ady

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
10.100.000
jimmy 007

11
6.200.000
Smoker

36
6.700.000
wandy lesmana

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
7.700.000
frostbitez

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.100.000
Ady

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.700.000
zeravince

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.600.000
soegianto

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.400.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang 

*Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

**HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) :
Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-jika ikan terjual semua ( 51 Ekor ) 
· GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-. 
· RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-. 
· Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-.
· Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-. 
· Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-


**Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman contact person akan segera diinformasikan 




*

----------


## Zone

may the best fishes win.. mudah2an penjurian banyak yang datang ikannya nanti.. sampai ketemu agustus 2017

----------


## wisnu hadi

Asik dapet

----------


## interisti

> Asik dapet


hehehe congrats om, ane meleng tau2 lepas

----------


## hasan hadi

dapet 1 lumayan . makasih om dav

----------


## david_pupu

*nomor 4  pindah nama ke om pieth


REKAP FINAL KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.100.000
wisnu hadi

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
6.000.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
9.100.000
jimmy 007

4
5.200.000
pieth

29
11.700.000
Zone

5
8.000.000
Soegianto

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.700.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.500.000
frostbitez

33
5.800.000
Ady

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
10.100.000
jimmy 007

11
6.100.000
Smoker

36
6.700.000
wandy lesmana

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
7.700.000
frostbitez

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.100.000
Ady

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.700.000
zeravince

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.600.000
soegianto

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.400.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang 

*Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

**HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) :
Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-jika ikan terjual semua ( 51 Ekor ) 
· GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-. 
· RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-. 
· Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-.
· Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-. 
· Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-


**Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman contact person akan segera diinformasikan 



*

----------


## david_pupu

thankyou om2  semua, yg sudah trasfer boleh info di sini ya


happy keeping :Peace:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> 32........8,5


Om david bukan 32 dah 8.5 yah?

----------


## david_pupu

> Om david bukan 32 dah 8.5 yah?


Sebwntar dicek om

----------


## david_pupu

> Om david bukan 32 dah 8.5 yah?


Ngk om tetep 7.8 karena yg bid  8.5  diatas jam 23.00

----------


## interisti

congrats to all winners, may the best fish win, good luck

----------


## LDJ

Terimakasih Om David udah bantuin rekap..terimakasih untuk semua peserta. Goodluck n keep update

----------


## wisnu hadi

Hehehe...maap ya om.dpt di tikungan ane.hehehe...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Hehehe...maap ya om.dpt di tikungan ane.hehehe...


Engga apa2 om. Memang seru seperti itu.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bagi yang ingin mengambil ikan, silahkan hubungi :

CAHYA hp : 0812-8643-9503

Bisa juga diambil di Bekasi Koi Show, dengan perjanjian dahulu dengan Cahya.

Terima kasih,

----------


## david_pupu

*nomor 4  pindah nama ke om pieth
Nomor 35  pindah nama ke om dony lesmana

Walah kayak trasfer bursa pemain wkwkwk

REKAP FINAL KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
slametkurniawan

26
7.100.000
wisnu hadi

2
7.000.000
Zone

27
6.000.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
9.100.000
jimmy 007

4
5.200.000
pieth

29
11.700.000
Zone

5
8.000.000
Soegianto

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.700.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.500.000
frostbitez

33
5.800.000
Ady

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
10.100.000
dony lesmana

11
6.100.000
Smoker

36
6.700.000
wandy lesmana

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
7.700.000
frostbitez

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.100.000
Ady

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.700.000
zeravince

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.600.000
soegianto

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.400.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang 

Mohon pembayaran dilakukan dlm waktu maximal  3x 24  jam. Trima kasih

*Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

**HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) :
Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-jika ikan terjual semua ( 51 Ekor ) 
· GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-. 
· RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-. 
· Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-.
· Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-. 
· Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-


**Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi :
CAHYA 0812-8643-9503

mau janjian di bekasi koi show sabtu ini juga bisa. 



*

----------


## david_pupu

*nomor 4  pindah nama ke om pieth
Nomor 35  pindah nama ke om dony lesmana
Nomor 1 pindah nama ke om bayuadhi
Nomor 2 pindah nama ke om slamet kurniawan

Walah kayak trasfer bursa pemain wkwkwk

REKAP FINAL KC MERAH PUTIH 2 
*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
bayuadhi737

26
7.100.000
wisnu hadi

2
7.000.000
slametkurniawan

27
6.000.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
9.100.000
jimmy 007

4
5.200.000
pieth

29
11.700.000
Zone

5
8.000.000
Soegianto

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.700.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.500.000
frostbitez

33
5.800.000
Ady

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
10.100.000
dony lesmana

11
6.100.000
Smoker

36
6.700.000
wandy lesmana

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
7.700.000
frostbitez

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.100.000
Ady

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.700.000
zeravince

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.600.000
soegianto

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.400.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
slametkurniawan

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang 

Mohon pembayaran dilakukan dlm waktu maximal  3x 24  jam. Trima kasih

*Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

**HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) :
Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-jika ikan terjual semua ( 51 Ekor ) 
· GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-. 
· RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-. 
· Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-.
· Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-. 
· Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-


**Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi :
CAHYA 0812-8643-9503

mau janjian di bekasi koi show sabtu ini juga bisa. 



*[/QUOTE]

----------


## herrydragon

Waduh ngga beruntung  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## jimmy 007

> Waduh ngga beruntung


Tumben raja KC gak ikutan nih....

----------


## herrydragon

> Tumben raja KC gak ikutan nih....


Ngga dapat pemain om Jim  :Cry:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Ngga dapat pemain om Jim


Raja KC sedang merendah hati.  ::

----------


## herrydragon

> Raja KC sedang merendah hati.


Nubie mau coba keeping kohaku om SK tapi apa daya ngga dapat pemain juga .. Nubie sedang bersusah hati om SK  :Cry:

----------


## david_pupu

N*omor 4  pindah nama ke om pieth
**Nomor 35  pindah nama ke om dony lesmana*
*Nomor 1 pindah nama ke om bayuadhi*
*Nomor 2 pindah nama ke om slamet kurniawan*
*Nomor 49 pindah nama ke om HerryDragon*

*Walah kayak trasfer bursa pemain wkwkwk*

*REKAP FINAL KC MERAH PUTIH 2* 


*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*

1
5.500.000
bayuadhi737

26
7.100.000
wisnu hadi

2
7.000.000
slametkurniawan

27
6.000.000
Elecson

3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan

28
9.100.000
jimmy 007

4
5.200.000
pieth

29
11.700.000
Zone

5
8.000.000
Soegianto

30
5.000.000
zeravince

6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal

31
10.700.000
colbon

7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

32
7.800.000
faisal.faisal

8
5.500.000
frostbitez

33
5.800.000
Ady

9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

*34*
*-*
*double no 2*

10
6.100.000
GRiffiN

35
10.100.000
dony lesmana

11
6.100.000
Smoker

36
6.700.000
wandy lesmana

12
5.000.000
peterdrucker

37
10.000.000
koipemula

13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi

38
7.700.000
frostbitez

14
5.000.000
Zone

39
5.100.000
mario85

15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso

40
5.100.000
Smoker

16
6.100.000
Ady

41
5.000.000
zeravince

17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre

42
5.700.000
zeravince

18
5.000.000
tjokferry

43
6.000.000
hasan hadi

19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana

44
8.100.000
Rasito san

20
5.000.000
me1me19

45
5.000.000
me1me19

21
8.000.000
Tiny

46
5.600.000
soegianto

22
5.000.000
battleship

47
6.100.000
william o

23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto

48
5.000.000
Zone

24
5.400.000
chris99

49
5.200.000
herrydragon

25
5.700.000
dedyhalim

50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan





51
5.000.000
peterdrucker



Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang 

Mohon pembayaran dilakukan dlm waktu maximal  3x 24  jam. Trima kasih

*Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

**HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) :
Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-jika ikan terjual semua ( 51 Ekor ) 
· GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-. 
· RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-. 
· Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-.
· Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-. 
· Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-


**Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi :
CAHYA 0812-8643-9503

mau janjian di bekasi koi show sabtu ini juga bisa. 



*[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## herrydragon

Thank u so much om Slamet  :Hug:  :Yo:

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Om david pupu , saya sdh transfer y Rp. 8.100.000 
Gak bs upload fotonya om hahahaha maaf gaptek

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Ngomong2 ikan ada di mana ya om david pupu?

----------


## david_pupu

Cibitung om

----------


## wisnu hadi

Om ,Saya jg udh transfer 7.1 dr bank mandiri

----------


## pieth

[IMG][/IMG]

bukti transfer saya. Nanti saya atur pengambilan dengan pak cahya sekalian mampir liat kolam super di cibitung yah om slamet  :Peace:

----------


## Smoker

sudah transfer 11.2 jt untuk no. 11 - 6.1 jt dan no. 40 - 5.1 jt. thanks.

----------


## david_pupu

*Nomor 4  pindah nama ke om pieth Nomor 35  pindah nama ke om dony lesmana Nomor 1 pindah nama ke om bayuadhi Nomor 2 pindah nama ke om slamet kurniawan Nomor 49 pindah nama ke om HerryDragon* *REKAP FINAL KC MERAH PUTIH 2*  *Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*
*pembayaran*
*Pengambilan*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*
*pembayaran*
*Pengambilan*

1
5.500.000
bayuadhi737
LUNAS


26
7.100.000
wisnu hadi
LUNAS


2
7.000.000
slametkurniawan



27
6.000.000
Elecson



3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan



28
9.100.000
jimmy 007
LUNAS


4
5.200.000
pieth
LUNAS


29
11.700.000
Zone



5
8.000.000
Soegianto



30
5.000.000
zeravince



6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal
LUNAS


31
10.700.000
colbon



7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre



32
7.800.000
faisal.faisal
LUNAS


8
5.500.000
frostbitez



33
5.800.000
Ady
LUNAS


9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso



*34*
*-*
*double no 2*



10
6.100.000
GRiffiN
LUNAS


35
10.100.000
dony lesmana



11
6.100.000
Smoker
LUNAS


36
6.700.000
wandy lesmana
LUNAS


12
5.000.000
peterdrucker



37
10.000.000
koipemula



13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi
LUNAS


38
7.700.000
frostbitez
LUNAS


14
5.000.000
Zone



39
5.100.000
mario85
LUNAS


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso



40
5.100.000
Smoker
LUNAS


16
6.100.000
Ady
LUNAS


41
5.000.000
zeravince



17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre
LUNAS


42
5.700.000
zeravince
LUNAS


18
5.000.000
tjokferry
LUNAS


43
6.000.000
hasan hadi
LUNAS


19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana



44
8.100.000
Rasito san



20
5.000.000
me1me19



45
5.000.000
me1me19



21
8.000.000
Tiny
LUNAS


46
5.600.000
soegianto



22
5.000.000
battleship



47
6.100.000
william o
LUNAS


23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto
LUNAS


48
5.000.000
Zone



24
5.400.000
chris99
LUNAS


49
5.200.000
herrydragon
LUNAS


25
5.700.000
dedyhalim
LUNAS


50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan









51
5.000.000
peterdrucker




* Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang   Mohon pembayaran dilakukan dlm waktu maximal  3x 24  jam. Trima kasih* *Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :  BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral A/C No. 4411012837 A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko * *HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) : Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-jika ikan terjual semua ( 51 Ekor )  · GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-.  · RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-.  · Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-. · Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-.  · Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-  * *Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi : CAHYA 0812-8643-9503  mau janjian di bekasi koi show sabtu ini juga bisa.   *

----------


## dedyhalim

Saya sudah transfer 5,7jt ya.....
m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
25/08 19:16:32
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 5,700,000.00
kc merah putih no.25, dedyhalim
Ref 025191632494

----------


## frostbitez

*YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED
*


DATE
:
25/08/2016

TIME
:
19:35:09

REFERENCE NUMBER
:
C4045313-1829-5F88-2771-C3B6D743B3BD

TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT
:
4411012837

BENEFICIARY NAME
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO

AMOUNT
:
Rp.
7.700.000,00




REMARK
:
kcmp38


:
-

TRANSFER TYPE
:
IMMEDIATE TRANSFER

SEQUENCE NUMBER
:
141816

----------


## mario85

Om aku uda trf ya 5.1jt untuk pengiriman nya hub cahya

----------


## david_pupu

Asnanto atas ikan nomor 13  juga sudah informasi telah trasfer hr ini

----------


## Bayuadhi737

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## colbon

Om senin baru bisa transfer lg di luar negeri yahhh no 31

----------


## faisal.faisal

halo om david_pupu, konfirmasi ya no 6 dan 32 sudah transf 15.9jt, bukti transf sudah diemail ke *[email protected]* ​thx..

----------


## GRiffiN

No 10 uda trans ya.

----------


## asnanto

Udah ditransfer 6.7jt untuk ikan no.36 atas nama wandy lesmana

----------


## tjokferry

no 18 a/n tjokferry sudah trf 5.000.000

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
26/08 19:51:08
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 5,200,000.00
MP2 no 49
Ref 026195108525

----------


## Tiny

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
27/08 09:03:24
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 8,000,000.00
Kc MP no 21 
Ref 027090323922

----------


## chris99

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
27/08 09:27:46
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 5,400,000.00
christianautonic
Ref 027092746682

----------


## zeravince

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
27/08 09:49:00
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 15,700,000.00
Kc 30 41 42
Ref 027094900096

----------


## david_pupu

Ciamiskoi center sudah  trasfer 16 juta om yudi

----------


## YudiHP

QUOTE=david_pupu;462246]*Nomor 4  pindah nama ke om pieth Nomor 35  pindah nama ke om dony lesmana Nomor 1 pindah nama ke om bayuadhi Nomor 2 pindah nama ke om slamet kurniawan Nomor 49 pindah nama ke om HerryDragon* *REKAP FINAL KC MERAH PUTIH 2*  *Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*
*pembayaran*
*Pengambilan*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*
*pembayaran*
*Pengambilan*

1
5.500.000
bayuadhi737
LUNAS


26
7.100.000
wisnu hadi
LUNAS


2
7.000.000
slametkurniawan



27
6.000.000
Elecson



3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan



28
9.100.000
jimmy 007
LUNAS


4
5.200.000
pieth
LUNAS


29
11.700.000
Zone



5
8.000.000
Soegianto



30
5.000.000
zeravince



6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal
LUNAS


31
10.700.000
colbon



7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre



32
7.800.000
faisal.faisal
LUNAS


8
5.500.000
frostbitez



33
5.800.000
Ady
LUNAS


9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso



*34*
*-*
*double no 2*



10
6.100.000
GRiffiN
LUNAS


35
10.100.000
dony lesmana



11
6.100.000
Smoker
LUNAS


36
6.700.000
wandy lesmana
LUNAS


12
5.000.000
peterdrucker



37
10.000.000
koipemula



13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi
LUNAS


38
7.700.000
frostbitez
LUNAS


14
5.000.000
Zone



39
5.100.000
mario85
LUNAS


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso



40
5.100.000
Smoker
LUNAS


16
6.100.000
Ady
LUNAS


41
5.000.000
zeravince



17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre
LUNAS


42
5.700.000
zeravince
LUNAS


18
5.000.000
tjokferry
LUNAS


43
6.000.000
hasan hadi
LUNAS


19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana



44
8.100.000
Rasito san



20
5.000.000
me1me19



45
5.000.000
me1me19



21
8.000.000
Tiny
LUNAS


46
5.600.000
soegianto



22
5.000.000
battleship



47
6.100.000
william o
LUNAS


23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto
LUNAS


48
5.000.000
Zone



24
5.400.000
chris99
LUNAS


49
5.200.000
herrydragon
LUNAS


25
5.700.000
dedyhalim
LUNAS


50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan









51
5.000.000
peterdrucker




* Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang   Mohon pembayaran dilakukan dlm waktu maximal  3x 24  jam. Trima kasih* *Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :  BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral A/C No. 4411012837 A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko * *HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) : Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-jika ikan terjual semua ( 51 Ekor )  · GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-.  · RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-.  · Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-. · Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-.  · Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-  * *Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi : CAHYA 0812-8643-9503  mau janjian di bekasi koi show sabtu ini juga bisa.   * [/QUOTE]

----------


## ipaul888

mantab kc dengan total hadiah terbesar, good luck to all keepers.. hope for the best, let the keeping contest begin

----------


## david_pupu

Om koi pemula sudah trafser 10 juta  hr ini  om yudi. Thankyou

----------


## herrydragon

No 44 an Rasito san sudah transfer om admin

----------


## colbon

OM Yudi saya sudah transfer yah...Kondo No 31....an. COLBON thank you...

----------


## chris99

No 17 sudah langsung turun di bekasi kemarin.juara 1  :: 


http://2bekasi.apkikoishow.com/index...inner/31-35-cm

----------


## chris99

Ikan om jimmy no 28 juga turun di bekasi.juara 1 juga  :: 



http://2bekasi.apkikoishow.com/index...inner/36-40-cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 2 ganti nama dari Slamet Kurniawan ke Dony Lesmana

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*Om Yudi dan Om Pupu, saya bantu rekap ya....

Nomor 4  pindah nama ke om pieth Nomor 35  pindah nama ke om dony lesmana Nomor 1 pindah nama ke om bayuadhi Nomor 2 pindah nama ke om slamet kurniawan Nomor 49 pindah nama ke om HerryDragon* *REKAP FINAL KC MERAH PUTIH 2*  *Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*
*pembayaran*
*Pengambilan*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*
*pembayaran*
*Pengambilan*

1
5.500.000
bayuadhi737
LUNAS


26
7.100.000
wisnu hadi
LUNAS


2
7.000.000
slametkurniawan
LUNAS


27
6.000.000
Elecson



3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan
LUNAS


28
9.100.000
jimmy 007
LUNAS


4
5.200.000
pieth
LUNAS


29
11.700.000
Zone
LUNAS


5
8.000.000
Soegianto
LUNAS


30
5.000.000
zeravince
LUNAS


6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal
LUNAS


31
10.700.000
colbon
LUNAS


7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre
Ikan cacat


32
7.800.000
faisal.faisal
LUNAS


8
5.500.000
frostbitez
LUNAS


33
5.800.000
Ady
LUNAS


9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso
LUNAS


*34*
*-*
*double no 2*



10
6.100.000
GRiffiN
LUNAS


35
10.100.000
dony lesmana



11
6.100.000
Smoker
LUNAS


36
6.700.000
wandy lesmana
LUNAS


12
5.000.000
peterdrucker
LUNAS


37
10.000.000
koipemula
LUNAS


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi
LUNAS


38
7.700.000
frostbitez
LUNAS


14
5.000.000
Zone
LUNAS


39
5.100.000
mario85
LUNAS


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso
LUNAS


40
5.100.000
Smoker
LUNAS


16
6.100.000
Ady
LUNAS


41
5.000.000
zeravince
LUNAS


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre
LUNAS


42
5.700.000
zeravince
LUNAS


18
5.000.000
tjokferry
LUNAS


43
6.000.000
hasan hadi
LUNAS


19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana



44
8.100.000
Rasito san
LUNAS


20
5.000.000
me1me19
LUNAS


45
5.000.000
me1me19
LUNAS


21
8.000.000
Tiny
LUNAS


46
5.600.000
soegianto
LUNAS


22
5.000.000
battleship



47
6.100.000
william o
LUNAS


23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto
LUNAS


48
5.000.000
Zone
LUNAS


24
5.400.000
chris99
LUNAS


49
5.200.000
herrydragon
LUNAS


25
5.700.000
dedyhalim
LUNAS


50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan
LUNAS








51
5.000.000
peterdrucker
LUNAS



* Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang   Mohon pembayaran dilakukan dlm waktu maximal  3x 24  jam. Trima kasih* *Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :  BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral A/C No. 4411012837 A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko * *HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) : Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-jika ikan terjual semua ( 51 Ekor )  · GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-.  · RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-.  · Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-. · Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-.  · Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-  * *Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi : CAHYA 0812-8643-9503  mau janjian di bekasi koi show sabtu ini juga bisa.   * [/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## Elecson



----------


## Elecson

[IMG][/IMG]Om Yudi saya sudah transfer untuk No.27 mohon di check. Thank you

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*Om Yudi dan Om Pupu, saya bantu rekap ya....

Nomor 4  pindah nama ke om pieth Nomor 35  pindah nama ke om dony lesmana Nomor 1 pindah nama ke om bayuadhi Nomor 2 pindah nama ke om slamet kurniawan Nomor 49 pindah nama ke om HerryDragon* *REKAP FINAL KC MERAH PUTIH 2*  *Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*
*pembayaran*
*Pengambilan*

*Ikan no*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder tertinggi*
*pembayaran*
*Pengambilan*

1
5.500.000
bayuadhi737
LUNAS


26
7.100.000
wisnu hadi
LUNAS


2
7.000.000
slametkurniawan
LUNAS


27
6.000.000
Elecson
LUNAS


3
5.000.000
slametkurniawan
LUNAS


28
9.100.000
jimmy 007
LUNAS


4
5.200.000
pieth
LUNAS


29
11.700.000
Zone
LUNAS


5
8.000.000
Soegianto
LUNAS


30
5.000.000
zeravince
LUNAS


6
8.100.000
faisal.faisal
LUNAS


31
10.700.000
colbon
LUNAS


7
5.000.000
ciamiskoicentre
Ikan cacat


32
7.800.000
faisal.faisal
LUNAS


8
5.500.000
frostbitez
LUNAS


33
5.800.000
Ady
LUNAS


9
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso
LUNAS


*34*
*-*
*double no 2*



10
6.100.000
GRiffiN
LUNAS


35
10.100.000
dony lesmana



11
6.100.000
Smoker
LUNAS


36
6.700.000
wandy lesmana
LUNAS


12
5.000.000
peterdrucker
LUNAS


37
10.000.000
koipemula
LUNAS


13
5.000.000
SunGoKoi
LUNAS


38
7.700.000
frostbitez
LUNAS


14
5.000.000
Zone
LUNAS


39
5.100.000
mario85
LUNAS


15
5.000.000
donnysutiyoso
LUNAS


40
5.100.000
Smoker
LUNAS


16
6.100.000
Ady
LUNAS


41
5.000.000
zeravince
LUNAS


17
16.000.000
ciamiskoicentre
LUNAS


42
5.700.000
zeravince
LUNAS


18
5.000.000
tjokferry
LUNAS


43
6.000.000
hasan hadi
LUNAS


19
5.400.000
Dony Lesmana



44
8.100.000
Rasito san
LUNAS


20
5.000.000
me1me19
LUNAS


45
5.000.000
me1me19
LUNAS


21
8.000.000
Tiny
LUNAS


46
5.600.000
soegianto
LUNAS


22
5.000.000
battleship
LUNAS


47
6.100.000
william o
LUNAS


23
8.100.000
rama ghaly putranto
LUNAS


48
5.000.000
Zone
LUNAS


24
5.400.000
chris99
LUNAS


49
5.200.000
herrydragon
LUNAS


25
5.700.000
dedyhalim
LUNAS


50
5.000.000
slametkurniawan
LUNAS








51
5.000.000
peterdrucker
LUNAS



* Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang   Mohon pembayaran dilakukan dlm waktu maximal  3x 24  jam. Trima kasih* *Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :  BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral A/C No. 4411012837 A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko * *HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) : Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-jika ikan terjual semua ( 51 Ekor )  · GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-.  · RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-.  · Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-. · Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-.  · Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-  * *Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi : CAHYA 0812-8643-9503  mau janjian di bekasi koi show sabtu ini juga bisa.*

----------


## david_pupu

Om yudi om dony Lezmana sudah trasfer hari ini

----------


## LDJ

> *Om Yudi dan Om Pupu, saya bantu rekap ya....
> 
> Nomor 4  pindah nama ke om pieth Nomor 35  pindah nama ke om dony lesmana Nomor 1 pindah nama ke om bayuadhi Nomor 2 pindah nama ke om slamet kurniawan Nomor 49 pindah nama ke om HerryDragon* *REKAP FINAL KC MERAH PUTIH 2*  *Ikan no*
> *Nilai BID*
> *Bidder tertinggi*
> *pembayaran*
> *Pengambilan*
> 
> *Ikan no*
> ...


Sipp..udah final ini ya om
Ga ada transfer2 pemain lagi
Toktok tookk

----------


## LDJ

Udah sampai dimana ni updatenya?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Udah sampai dimana ni updatenya?


Update neeh Om Leo...
[IMG][/IMG]
https://youtu.be/Sd_H5BKfJ9A

----------


## ipaul888

sadis capt, sering ditinggal tinggal malah jadi bagus ya.. sadis kohakunya

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## david_pupu

hmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ipaul888

wowwwww keren

----------


## Rizal61

> Update neeh Om Leo...
> [IMG][/IMG]
> https://youtu.be/Sd_H5BKfJ9A


istimewa Capt... beni tone color nya rata, cuma "agak" kuning dikit (shemale?), growth cukup, ada scratch di beni dekat pectoral fin kanan ya?

apakabar nya Capt? hehehe

----------


## Robbi

mantap" ikan nya,,  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Robbi

penasaran sama ikan yang no punggung "47"  :Biggrin1:

----------


## bbongso

kita tidak perlu update yah

----------


## frostbitez

ga tau jg om...ya sudah di update de

size 61cm

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> ga tau jg om...ya sudah di update de
> 
> size 61cm


GC ini ..... Mantap Om Han.

----------


## ipaul888

keren mantab ikanya om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

ada yg update lagi ?

----------


## ipaul888

mendekati penjurian pasti banyak nih yg update

----------


## pieth

Tak terasa Sebentar lagi sudah penjurian 
Prepare for the fish

----------


## LDJ

> Update neeh Om Leo...
> [IMG][/IMG]
> https://youtu.be/Sd_H5BKfJ9A


sekali2nya update ternyata bikin lemes lawan2nya

----------


## pieth

Info untuk para peserta KC merah putih. Penjurian di laksanakan di Qbig hari sabtu tanggal 26agustus 2017
Pukul 11:00 (ikan sudah dalam plastik show yang akan disediakan oleh panitia)

Happy finishing  :Peace:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) :*


Total Hadiah adalah sebesar Rp 100.000.000,-
· GC sebesar Rp. 50.000.000-. 
· RGC sebesar Rp. 30.000.000-. 
· Juara 1 sebesar Rp 10.000.000-.
· Juara 2 Sebesar Rp 7.500.000-. 
· Juara 3 sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-

Jangan sampai terlewatkan.... :Director:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*Buat para peserta KC MERAH PUTIH, penjurian akan dilakukan sbb :*

Tanggal : Minggu 27 Agustus 2017

Waktu : Jam 11.00 BBWI

Tempat : QBIG Mall, BSD City

LET THE BEST FISH WINS....

----------


## KC-Bersama

Buat para peserta KC MERAH PUTIH penjurian akan dilakukan  sebagai berikut :

1. Hari Minggu tanggal 27 Agustus 2017

2. Waktu Pk 11.00 BBWI

3. Tempat : Qbig mall BSD CITY

4. Para peserta KC MERAH PUTIH dapat meminta plastik Lomba di sekretariat lomba

5.  Sampai 8 besar nanti akan dijuri di ember

5. Bagi para peserta yg lewat dari pk 11.00 atau tdk membawa ikannya akan dianggap gugur

6. Penjurian akan dilakukan oleh JURI 8th KOIS MERAH PUTIH & 2nd ZNA YOUNG KOI SHOW

Atas perhatian dan kerjasamanya kami ucapkan terima kasih..

----------


## pieth

> Info untuk para peserta KC merah putih. Penjurian di laksanakan di Qbig hari sabtu tanggal 26agustus 2017
> Pukul 11:00 (ikan sudah dalam plastik show yang akan disediakan oleh panitia)
> 
> Happy finishing


Tanggal 27 hari minggu sorry salah

----------


## KC-Bersama

Penjurian pada hari minggu 27 Agustus 2017 di Qbic
Dilakukan oleh 7 juri ZNA dengan sistem voting tertutup
Total ikan yang datang untuk dijuri adalah 26 ekor

Berikut adalah dokumentasi dari proses penjurian :

Panitia memberikan nomor pada plastik, peserta yang penasaran keliling untuk melihat peta kekuatan ikan-ikan saingan


Juri mulai keliling untuk mencari kandidat 8 besar


Karena meratanya kualitas ikan, juri sangat teliti dalam melihat dan menilai 


Suasana penjurian setelah didapatkan 8 besar

----------


## KC-Bersama

Tabel voting saat penentuan 8 besar dan 5 besar


ikan nomor 13, 5, 14, 1, 26 berhasil menjadi 5 besar (note : ini adalah nomor yang diberikan saat penjurian, bukan nomor saat lelang)

Sesama sesepuh saling menguatkan saat voting GC



Pengumuman suara yang menentukan GC oleh Pak Wiwie Santoso 



Pose kemenangan Sang GC



Hasil voting saat penentuan GC


Ikan no 13 dinyatakan sebagai GC setelah mendapatkan 5 suara juri dalam perebutan GC

----------


## KC-Bersama

Tabel voting saat perebutan RGC, juara 1, 2 dan 3


Ikan no 5 dinyatakan sebagai RGC setelah mendapatkan 7 suara juri
Dalam voting pertama menentukan juara 1,2,3 ikan no 1 dan 26 mendapatkan suara sama kuat 3-3.
Ikan no 1 mendapatkan juara 1 setelah mendapatkan 4 suara pada voting kedua melawan ikan no 26 yang mendapatkan 3 suara.


GC


GC dan RGC


Juara 1 2 dan 3



Selamat kepada GC dan RGC


GC (kanan) dan RGC (kiri)

----------


## KC-Bersama

Gambar awal ikan-ikan juara :

GC


RGC


Juara 1


Juara 2


Juara 3




Selamat kepada para pemenang dan terimakasih untuk seluruh peserta yang telah mensukseskan acara ini

----------


## tantowijaya

Mantap dan sukses sekali kc nya

----------


## Tiny

luar biasa KC ini
kualitas ikan yang baik dipadukan dengan keeping skill yang baik 

ada lanjutan kc nya kah ?

----------


## frostbitez

selamat untuk para peserta
dinantikan kc mp berikutnya

----------


## LDJ

serunyaa

selamat untuk para pemenang, ditunggu kontribusinya di Asia Cup Koi Show

#jgndilelangdulu

----------


## Elecson

Berapa photo pas penjurian.
https://ibb.co/fGrF4F
https://ibb.co/dwCcJa
https://ibb.co/bDVa4F
https://ibb.co/dV42jF
https://ibb.co/f6f8PF
https://ibb.co/gGo1da
https://ibb.co/dezk4F
https://ibb.co/gUv3rv
https://ibb.co/m3qEya
https://ibb.co/dnOOrv
https://ibb.co/k78dPF

----------


## LDJ



----------


## Elecson

https://ibb.co/dnOOrv

----------


## Elecson

<img src="https://image.ibb.co/jDG9Wv/IMG_4871.jpg" alt="IMG_4871" border="0">
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/gOkgda/IMG_4869.jpg" alt="IMG_4869" border="0">
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/mzzk4F/IMG_4870.jpg" alt="IMG_4870" border="0">
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/ceZwBv/IMG_4868.jpg" alt="IMG_4868" border="0">
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/eThuya/IMG_4861.jpg" alt="IMG_4861" border="0">
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/hAeUWv/IMG_4866.jpg" alt="IMG_4866" border="0">

----------


## frostbitez

bantu nongolin

----------


## Elecson

Thank you om LDJ dan Om Frost.

----------


## LDJ

> bantu nongolin



hidup non RDF !!

----------


## Elecson

Kayanya Om Santos aliran RDF.

----------

